# ROH Final Battle 2010 Discussion Thread



## Lost10 (Apr 3, 2009)

In my opinion the top ROH card of 2010. I can't wait for this show. Every match on the card has what it takes to be very good.


----------



## patrickshelley (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice, theyre gonna team up O'reilly and Cole, sounds awesome.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

lol @ the Steen/Generico match banner.

I can't wait.

I'm working but will be ordering and watching on Monday.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Massive night for indy wrestling. Every wrestling fan should at least give this a chance.

I'm sure the wrestling itself will deliver but the only question mark here is whether or not GFL will have technical gremlins. I'd like to think that they wouldn't let it happen again.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

I won't be ordering the PPV because I don't trust them not to fuck it up I just hope they finally sort out the problems and make the DVD watchable unlike every other PPV so far.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

The card looks brilliant will be ibnteresting to see if the matches live up to my expectations.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Platt said:


> I won't be ordering the PPV because I don't trust them not to fuck it up I just hope they finally sort out the problems and make the DVD watchable unlike every other PPV so far.


I would just stay off this site and order the iPPV the next. day. I did it for DGUSA iPPV and any technical problems that they had live were taken care of.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Very nice card and I can't wait for the show.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Platt said:


> I won't be ordering the PPV because I don't trust them not to fuck it up I just hope they finally sort out the problems and make the DVD watchable unlike every other PPV so far.


DBD8's quality was great, for me, but GBHIX just wasn't acceptable. The excitement of seeing it happen live still outweighs my concern about any potential fuck-ups though.


----------



## checkmate69 (Jul 29, 2010)

1 thing why isnt the tv title on the line would make sense


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

checkmate69 said:


> 1 thing why isnt the tv title on the line would make sense


Because its clearly obvious that Omega won't win the TV Title as hes much more focused on Japan and touring there and would rarely defend the TV Title for ROH.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Also because Edwards lost the belt and ROH hasn't updated the site yet.

Hopefully they don't cut matches short to keep the show under three hours again like they did at DBD. I'd rather watch a 4.5 hour show where every match has enough time than three hours filled with seven minute matches that never get out of first gear and title matches with three run-ins and a ref bump in under 15 minutes.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I have already ordered. This show is going to be pretty fucking good. Even TNA could not fuck up a card this stacked. I think gofightlive will be fine. If not it's temporary rage and avoiding the internet until an improved version is uploaded for me.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

checkmate69 said:


> 1 thing why isnt the tv title on the line would make sense


Omega didn't deserve a title shot, due to his inactivity in ROH.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Cannot wait, this is going to be amazing, and may well beat DBD for show of the year as far as ROH goes, which I thought would be impossible. I can't remember the last time I was as excited for a match as I am for Steen vs Generico, and I have no idea who I want to win the World Title match. 

Being able to watch it live makes it even better.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Could be PPV of the year easily. I expect every match to be ***+.


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

5th Row, can't believe it's just 5 days away.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Can anyone remember the last wrestling show where the results were this unpredictable? I don't have a clue who's going to win either of the main events.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Unpredictable indeed. This card is undeniable. Anyone who does not in some form purchase this despite having internet or cash money is a douche bag.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm buying this shit, and I cannot wait.

As for the World Title, that's staying where it belongs. With us, the House of motherfucking TRUTH.

Truth hurts bitches. 

Oh, and rest of card looks awesome as well. Especially looking forward to Steen/Generico and Daniels/Homicide.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm torn on Richards/Strong

ROH has a history of trying to get everything out of a person before giving them the strap, completley halting what momentum and fire they had in the run, so I think the trigger needs to be pulled on Davey, but Strong has put in years of service and deserves the run and with Daniels and Homicide returning and Edwards moving up, I'm unable to see where his next reign will come from.

Whoever wins, I'm happy, but as a bigger Strong fan, I do hope he keeps it.

However, if Richards takes it, that may mean The American Wolves become embroiled in what may just become a definitive angle for them both, so it's win/win all around.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

stoked for saturday, this card + watching it live (not knowing the results) is going to be awesome. The ending of Generico/Steen should be epic!!


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

This WILL be awesome! Every match looks good - amazing. I'm ordering it on the monday and staying away from these boards. The card is very unpredictable, Its the first time in ages that a title defence could seriously go either way.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Defo getting this. Probs the best wrestling card this year. Being able to watch it live is also a very epic thing.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody know when or if ROH is going to do a regular TV PPV again? I remember ordering their first one, and I wish this one were on TV so I don't have to worry about bad connection and I could DVR it and whatnot.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> Anybody know when or if ROH is going to do a regular TV PPV again? I remember ordering their first one, and I wish this one were on TV so I don't have to worry about bad connection and I could DVR it and whatnot


My Guess, never. They hemoriged money with the TV PPVs and with the iPPVs they are actually profitting...so, yeah..not a chance would be my guess.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The TV PPVs were ROH's best ever shows IMO but they were a disaster business-wise.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

TV PPVs were great but they weren't live and were super delayed. iPPV works a lot better. Either way i won't be ordering it till it hits DVD. Prefer to watch in order.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

smitlick said:


> TV PPVs were great but they weren't live and were super delayed. iPPV works a lot better. Either way i won't be ordering it till it hits DVD. Prefer to watch in order.


I have to respect that. I'm super amped about this show. I wouldn't be able to wait that long.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

I'll be working on Saturday, but will avoid this section of the site and spoilers and watch it Monday. I'm amped, the card looks awesome and I really have no idea what way they are going with the main events.

But I'm pulling for Roddy. I want him to keep that belt for as long as humanly possible lol.


----------



## jcalva01 (Jul 18, 2009)

This will be my 3rd ROH iPPV. I can't wait till Saturday.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

will94 said:


> I'll be working on Saturday, but will avoid this section of the site and spoilers and watch it Monday. I'm amped, the card looks awesome and I really have no idea what way they are going with the main events.
> 
> But I'm pulling for Roddy. I want him to keep that belt for as long as humanly possible lol.


I'm not sure who I will be rooting for in that one. If Strong comes out and acts like a heel I will probably just pull for Davey because rooting for the face is always fun. 

I can't possibly boo Steen for his match. I love Generico but I just can't root against Steen knowing that if he loses he's gone. Plus I will be wearing a Kevin Steen shirt and would look like a moron if I rooted against Steen.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I saw Davey Richards hype promo and while I could have done without the last maybe 3 minutes or so (after calling Strong a "pretend" Wrestler) it was actually really impressive, much like his promo at GBH

I'd like Roddy to win too because i'm a fan and my general feelings towards Richards are known but he is an awful champion from a business persepective unless i've been missing some special charisma/character development wise he's developed in the last 3 months. Which I highly doubt.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

No besides the latest promo from Roddy on the newswire he's been boring to awful on the mic, and Truth hasn't helped him at all. They've been building for a Davey win and if they don't pay it off on Saturday the earliest Davey could win the title would be April with Homicide on the Chicago iPPV for Feb. and they Davey's just floating around until then.

BTW note to Delirious, no fuck finish in the world title match. Just remember last year.


----------



## Kendra2400 (Mar 8, 2010)

If Davey Richards win the World Title,then I hope Edwards turns on Richards and Then they could start a nice fued..

El Generico vs Kevin Steen is going to be good,I been Buying up ROH DVDS with these going against each other.

also Haze& Kon Vs Del Rey& DEEB also has my attention..

Im More excited about Final Battle then anything any company has given us in 2010...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No Aries on the card?


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

He was told he would be "taking a break" from ROH in like October and then promptly went and worked EVOLVE and DGUSA. Not sure if he'll be back in ROH in the near future.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Yeah, Aries is gone for quite a while. He was going nowhere really after losing the strap. 

btw; http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6hp4X-cVKs&feature=player_embedded


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Here's my predictions:

*The All Night Express* vs. Kyle O’Reilly and Adam Cole via their springboard blockbuster powerbomb combo.

*Colt Cabana* vs. TJ Perkins .Actually really working foward to this.I'd say Cabana via Billy goat's curse.

Daizee Haze and Awesome Kong vs. *Sara Del Rey and Serena Deeb*Gonna be a great womens match .With Sara going over Daizee via Royal butterfly suplex.

*ROH World TV Champion “The Fallen Angel” Christopher Daniels* vs. “The Notorious 187″ Homicide.Gonna be some great nostaglia here ,should be a great match .Winner via Angels wings ,Daniels.

Eddie Edwards vs. *Kenny Omega*Actually really hard to call .can't see Omega losing for some reason.Winner via Omega Driver.

*Jay, Mark, and Mike “Papa” Briscoe* vs. The Kings of Wrestling and Shane Hagadorn
via Jay driller ,this match will have The Briscos getting their reveange and sets up a rematch for the belts.I can see Papa Brisco making the pin to win too.

Kevin Steen vs.* El Generico* :Easily the hardest match to call imo ,so i'm gonna go out on a limb and say Generico via a big spot possabily involving a brainbuster and a table. I can't see Generico unmasking ,Steen will more than likely take a hiatus in my opinion.

*Roderick Strong * vs. Davey Richards.This like the Steenerico match is impossible to call ,but for some odd reason I honestly can't see Davey winning the belt yet.Strong has waited year's for the belt and I don't see him having an almost transitional reign.Winner Strong via a interference or distraction from Truth Martini and a sick kick.

These card is one of the hardest cards ever to predict ,my results will almost entirely be well of none the class this is a huge night for independant wrestling and is the biggest card on the Indys for quite some time.Should be immense stuff.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Better than the hype videos for Death Before Dishonor, Wrestlemania, anything TNA or Mexico or Japan.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR2siGx2fh4


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'd like to see Generico lose, be unmasked, but as he's laid face down in a pool of his own blood, that blood covers his face and he retreats to the back, takes 6 months off or something similar from ROH and returns with London as the Danger Bees.

Make it happen crazy lizard booking guy.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

seancarleton77 said:


> Better than the hype videos for Death Before Dishonor, Wrestlemania, anything TNA or Mexico or Japan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR2siGx2fh4


Easily one of the best hype videos I have ever seen.Every promo Davey has cut so for Final Battle has sent chills down my spine ,am I the only one?lol


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

seancarleton77 said:


> Better than the hype videos for Death Before Dishonor, Wrestlemania, anything TNA or Mexico or Japan.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zR2siGx2fh4


It's an awesome video. The way the heat is rising from these feuds is epic. I love the way that everything has started to build more frantically as FB gets closer.

The only thing the video suffers from is the cheap graphics. No different to any other company, other than WWE, in that respect though.



McQueen said:


> No Aries on the card?


Nah, Delirious swung the axe on quite a few people.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Richards as indeed stepped it up in terms of his delivery and content in promo's.

If he could cut out the dive of obliges to do every single match, he'd be awesome.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

geraldinhio said:


> Easily one of the best hype videos I have ever seen.Every promo Davey has cut so for Final Battle has sent chills down my spine ,am I the only one?lol


Nah. Gets me too. It's that realism, you believe everything Davey says.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> I'd like to see Generico lose, be unmasked, but as he's laid face down in a pool of his own blood, that blood covers his face and he retreats to the back, takes 6 months off or something similar from ROH and returns with London as the Danger Bees.
> 
> Make it happen crazy lizard booking guy.


Would be pretty f'n cool.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

HOLY SHIT.






I'm just too fucking stoked.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Can anyone remember the last wrestling show where the results were this unpredictable? I don't have a clue who's going to win either of the main events.


Yeah, I honestly have no idea, and that has me more excited for this show than I've been for any show in forever. After watching yesterday's video wire, though, I have to think something will happen with Truth and Roddy.



TaylorFitz said:


> Plus I will be wearing a Kevin Steen shirt and would look like a moron if I rooted against Steen.


When the ring is your weapon, you can root for whoever you want!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Fight Network Preview, with John Pollock and REFEREEJIMMYKORDERAS. 

WARNING: Features Steen breaking kayfabe, which might spoil the mood for you.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

^^^^^^ I usually don't bat an eye at someone breaking kayfabe cause I, like everyone else, know it's all a work...but I really really really paused and thought about wether I wanted to watch that....which to me says a TON about Steens work as a heel.

That being said, I watched it and I'm glad I did, it actually gave me chills to hear him talk about he and Genericos career's and what this match is for them. Now I'm more amped for this Saturday than before, lol.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah i actualy don't know if i want to watch it lol


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Oh man.



> Ring of Honor officials received an email from Kenny Omega earlier today informing us that he will not be able to compete this weekend due to an injury. Omega dislocated his ankle in training and is unable to put any pressure on it to even walk. We wish Kenny a speedy recovery.
> 
> We are currently in search of a replacement for Omega and will have an update on this as soon as possible.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

One of the main reasons i was so excited for this weekends shows was because of the return of Omega. This news is extremly disapointing but its no ones fault of course.

Wonder who will replace him or maybe they could add Eddie to another match.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

That sucks about Omega, was looking forward to his return but the card is too good to complain really.

Maybe this could be the perfect time for ROH to bring back some foriegn talent for a weekend...Marufuji? Ibushi? Devitt?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

It sucks, but I'm not as sold on Omega being gods gist like some people think.

I wish Koslov was not signed with WWE, I'd like to have seen Koslov/Edwards.

Maybe they can get in Romero as a special attraction to take Kenny's spot?

I miss Romero full-time.


----------



## Devildude (May 23, 2008)

TheAce said:


> That sucks about Omega, was looking forward to his return but the card is too good to complain really.
> 
> Maybe this could be the perfect time for ROH to bring back some foriegn talent for a weekend...Marufuji? Ibushi? Devitt?


Welp, NOAH don't have their next show until the 23rd. SPECULATION~!


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Devildude said:


> Welp, NOAH don't have their next show until the 23rd. SPECULATION~!


Hm, KENTA or Shiozaki, please!


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

KENTA would be incredible. Strong/KENTA and Edwards/KENTA on the same weekend. Realistically though flying him from Japan on three days notice ain't gonna happen. Timing wise or money wise it just doesnt work.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Strong vs. Shiozaki? I am so ridiculously down for that.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Oh no. Not Kenny. Hope he gets better soon. He's my girlfriends favourite. I wonder who is going to step in for the injured Omega....?


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

> After weeks of meetings and discussions, ROH officials have deemed both El Generico and Kevin Steen a major liability and have decided to cancel the El Generico vs. Kevin Steen “Fight Without Honor” bout from the OFFICIAL card this Saturday, December 18th, 2010 in New York City. “Final Battle 2010” will contain a total of 7 matches with the ROH World Championship match being the last official match of the event.
> 
> That being said, after the main event has ended, Ring of Honor will not claim any responsibility for what happens in the remaining time of the iPPV. El Generico vs. Kevin Steen will take place after the official card has ended, but it will be an UNSANCTIONED “Fight Without Honor” with ROH released from all obligation, liability, tax, etc.
> 
> ...


So glad that it's going on last.


----------



## Lost10 (Apr 3, 2009)

Very smart way from ROH's part to put that one last without damaging the prestige of the World Title Match. I can't wait for it!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Rocky Romero would be an ideal like-for-like replacement. They might just reshuffle and give Edwards TJ and put Cabana in there with Elgin or whoever.

Anyway, this is shit. Not only do we not get to see Omega but a match with him, and a win over him, would have been a good bit of business for Eddie.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I say try to get a DDT regular like Sekimoto or Ibushi to Final Battle, what do you fellas think?


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Extremly Doubtful but they should try getting Chuck Taylor to replace Omega.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm not thrilled with Generico and Steen ending the night. I'm a traditionalist and feel, unless there's a heavy celebrity involved, the World title match should ALWAYS end a show. 

However, I thought the way they did it was creative. 

My fear is that this gives away the ending. Steen loses and then comes back shortly after because "the match wasn't sanctioned" so he doesn't have to acknowledge the stipulation. It could work the other way with Generico too but I think there's a better chance Steen does it. 

But this DOES make me more excited about the actual match.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Lol ROH swerved the fuck out of me with that first paragraph. 

I actually thought they were gonna cancel the match. I almost went apeshit!


----------



## MauricioxD (Dec 15, 2010)

El Generico is mas fighter that Kevin Steen


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm pretty glad Steen/Generico is on last now as opposed to the wankfest that will be going on when Davey (probably) wins to end the show. It the match I most want to see anyways.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Great decision. Steen and Generico deserve this.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Davey/Strong will be great though. Their match at Titannica was one of my favorites of the year and hopefuly this one will be even better. I am glad Steenerico are last though, seriously can not wait.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I'm even more hyped for this than I was for DBD8. Maybe even more excited than I was for WrestleMania with Taker vs Michaels. Steen vs Generico is as good as wrestling gets in terms of a feud, and this match is going to be amazing. Also looking forward to the rest of the card, really hoping for a Davey title win, his promo on the last videowire was incredible.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Must-see Papa Briscoe training vids within:

www.rohwrestling.com/news/papa-briscoes-training-for-the-kow/

Bryan Alvarez talks to all three Briscoes, in a hilarious, vintage Briscoes interview. Shit!

www.f4wonline.com/content/view/18717/


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

I hope they don't have commentary during Generico/Steen. I think that'd make it that much more epic. No entrance themes either. After the title match aftermath dies down. Either Steen or Generico storms to the ring and waits for the other.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Card is absolutely stacked, what a way to end the year w/ quite possibly the best show of 2010. Glad Steen/Generico are closing, should be a absolute bloodbath. Even though I love Richards I hope Strong retains, would like to see him run w/ the Championship a bit longer. 14.95 almost seems not enough!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

> This Saturday, once Final Battle 2010 comes to an end, the night will be far from over. ROH officials have decided to detach themselves from the war that Kevin Steen and El Generico have been engaged in for the last year to protect themselves from any and all financial or collateral damage that could come up because of the escalating intensity of these two men’s hatred for each other.
> 
> However, Ring Of Honor does realize that this match is one of the most anticipated battles in recent memory and thanks to help from Quebec wrestling historian Patric Laprade, who’s been following Steen and Generico’s careers from the very start, we have compiled a list of numerical facts relating to this violent feud that WILL come to an end this Saturday after Final Battle, with Steen either leaving, or Generico removing his mask.
> 
> ...


Great facts here.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

To Anyone who ordered The last ippv, you should of received a email from gofightlive with a $2 discount for Final Battle  i just received mine.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Dug2356 said:


> To Anyone who ordered The last ippv, you should of received a email from gofightlive with a $2 discount for Final Battle  i just received mine.


I did. It better come out of GFL's pockets, not ROH's. I already felt like I was robbing ROH paying $15 dollars.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Dug2356 said:


> To Anyone who ordered The last ippv, you should of received a email from gofightlive with a $2 discount for Final Battle  i just received mine.


Unfortunately I'd already payed full price. So it's too little too late for me and probably a lot of people.

It's definitely coming out of GFLs pockets, by the sound of it. Which is nice of them.



erikstans07 said:


> I hope they don't have commentary during Generico/Steen. I think that'd make it that much more epic. No entrance themes either. After the title match aftermath dies down. Either Steen or Generico storms to the ring and waits for the other.


This is what I was just thinking. I'm not sure how they'd go about doing it but you could do stuff like having most of the arena lights off and all sorts of other cool stuff, to give it a completely unique feel.

Sounds like Kevin Kelly is going to be commentating on it though. Judging by his posts on the ROH board.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

I have no idea who Steen or Generico is, nor have I ever seen either man wrestle. But after seeing that black and white buildup trailer, I really would pay good money to watch those two men try to kill each other,


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I have no idea who Steen or Generico is, nor have I ever seen either man wrestle. But after seeing that black and white buildup trailer, I really would pay good money to watch those two men try to kill each other,


Then do it. Should be a really good PPV this weekend.

And Steen & Generico are both really awesome.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

Jesus, just 2 more days... Can't friggin' wait!

And yeah, like someone said, Steen/Generico should be commentary free match. For me, it's the most anticipated match of the year, with Richards/Daniels (need to see it on DVD) and Wolves/KOW (happens tomorrow).


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> Unfortunately I'd already payed full price. So it's too little too late for me and probably a lot of people.
> 
> It's definitely coming out of GFLs pockets, by the sound of it. Which is nice of them.


So did I, I e-mailed them and got a refund to my PayPal for Final battle, just an FYI


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

redeadening said:


> I have no idea who Steen or Generico is, nor have I ever seen either man wrestle. But after seeing that black and white buildup trailer, I really would pay good money to watch those two men try to kill each other,


Trust the hype, you won't be disappointed. Would be cool watching for you because you've never seen them battle each other. Card is absolutely stacked sky high, well worth the price of admission and then some.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TheAce said:


> So did I, I e-mailed them and got a refund to my PayPal for Final battle, just an FYI


Interesting.

TBH I know some people got full refunds for GBHIX so...


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dutt in for Omega this weekend.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

Fantastic......if the word "fantastic" meant "Fucking crack shit".


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Well you knew no matter who they replaced Omega with it would be a letdown. 

That said, no excitement for Dutt on the card.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Sonjay Dutt? Sweet, I'll totally take it. I haven't seen the guy work since his last days in TNA.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Fuck Dutt, I hope he gets obliterated by Roddy and Eddie.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> Fuck Dutt, I hope he gets obliterated by Roddy and Eddie.


This x100


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Dutt's really not that bad in the scheme of things, though it is indeed a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I like Dutt


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Could be worse, could be Petey Williams.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Don't dog on my boy Petey, he and I are working out at 5 PM. This dude knows his shit in terms of fitness.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Tell him he needs to learn how to do a Russian Leg Sweep properly.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

You know what McQueen, I'll get you on the phone with him one of these days. Then you can tell him everything you want.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

TheAce said:


> This x100


x 1,000


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> You know what McQueen, I'll get you on the phone with him one of these days. Then you can tell him everything you want.


Might take less time to drive to Detroit.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

LOL.

Come thru son.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm sure he is a nice guy and all but sorry man I find him pretty mediocre.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I really don't care, it's not like I'm his biggest fan. He's just a friend of mine, and a great personal trainer.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Dutt? Is this legit? Urgh...

The NY crowd will destroy him. I can hear it now "We want Kenny! CLAPCLAP-CLAPCLAPCLAP".


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Given that they had two days to find a replacement and managed to land someone who's decent, has history in ROH and is a bit of a name (from his TNA days) is pretty impressive

Sure he's no Omega but the matches will be watchable thanks to Roddy and Eddie. I imagine they'll both be near squashes though


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Eh, I'm okay with Dutt. Him vs. Edwards probably won't be any good, but him getting killed by Strong could be fun.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Quit bitching, people get injured  Eddie Edwards vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship looks good on paper to me. I think those styles will clash quite well and I haven't seen Sonjay in a legit proper 1 on 1 contest in ages so I'm down to watch it. It's better that OMEGA heals up and comes back stronger anyways. I think it'll be better considering we don't know what to expect.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

[MDB] said:


> Quit bitching, people get injured  Eddie Edwards vs. Sonjay Dutt for the ROH Television Championship looks good on paper to me. I think those styles will clash quite well and I haven't seen Sonjay in a legit proper 1 on 1 contest in ages so I'm down to watch it. It's better that OMEGA heals up and comes back stronger anyways. I think it'll be better considering we don't know what to expect.


Christopher Daniels is the new television champ though.How long is Omega out for?Will he have to vacate his IWGP tag strap?

And Dutt,he's not the worst but sure as hell isn't the best.The crowd is gonna shit all over him though ,even Kenny's absence can't hurt this card in anyway.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd say the Strong/Dutt match has the better chance of being the good match, as long as Dutt isn't doing his bad heel shtick that pretty much made his last ROH run boring & forgettable. Of course if they wanted to switch it up and do TJP/Eddie then that would be better.

And it'll be non-title since Eddie lost it to Daniels last week.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Lol  totally forgot he lost the belt. I have no idea how long he's out for, pretty recent injury. But yeah I don't see it being a bad match at all.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

Dutt is quite underwhelming but this card is still more stacked than the last 12 months worth of playmates combined.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

meh, Dutt is alryt, quite impressive they got him in that short space of time. Both matches should be decent especialy vs Strong, they did have a match together at the anniversary show i think and that was good. If Strong plays the heel and Dutt the underdog it could be great.

Can not wait for Steen/Generico after watching all of the hype videos, and Strong/davey is gonna' be awesome. Every match looks interesting even the womans match which is something that can't be said much at all apart from in Shimmer.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

I'm not a huge Dutt fan but the match should be decent enough. There are also 3 matches that I was looking forward to more than Omega/Edwards so it's no big deal. Edwards loses out the most though. He was in a high profile match on the biggest card of the year and now he's probably in the opening or second match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I wish they were able to get somebody from Chikara like Tim Dunst that we are not really that familiar with yet that can impress us or basically anybody but Sonjay. I think Dutt has had some amazing matches in the past but his time is past for that and he's just a indy guy for life. ROH is a indy company but not one where he belongs on a card you have to pay 15 bucks for. They should be going all out on this card even if almost all of the other matches are better than this one. I just feel Sonjay has nothing to offer to be wrestling Eddie Edwards. It's just a random indy type of wrestling match that comes out of left field.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

> I'm not a huge Dutt fan but the match should be decent enough. There are also 3 matches that I was looking forward to more than Omega/Edwards so it's no big deal. Edwards loses out the most though. He was in a high profile match on the biggest card of the year and now he's probably in the opening or second match.


Yeah poor guy lol. Its funny how Dutt is more well known and a bigger name but he makes the match less important for Eddie, just shows how good Omega is.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

bubz123 said:


> Yeah poor guy lol. Its funny how Dutt is more well known and a bigger name but he makes the match less important for Eddie, just shows how good Omega is.


Mainstream Dutt has more name value for sure but when we're talking ROH fans Omega has to be the bigger draw. World wide he has also had more success than Sonjay, just not in the US.


----------



## AmateurPunkStuff (Dec 17, 2010)

I agree this is an incredibly unpredictable PPV. You have to give props to ROH for building these stories for almost the entire year, especially Steen vs Generico, something virtually unheard of these days.

About Roddy...
While I am excited to see him and Davey face off again, their last match on HDnet has bothered me. There is no doubt that Strong has worked hard and long enough to deserve his reign as champion, but during that match he was so stiff and nonresponsive to powerful moves with his sells. I understand that the ROH style is fast-paced and less focused on slow-sell psychology (subjectively) and I admit that's part of what appeals to me about ROH (i.e. more moves per match). He's not the only one, either. I appreciate Strong as an athelete but when Davey Richards, say, throws out 3 german suplexs - you don't spring back up to your feet.

I still like Roderick better as a heel (I liked him so much as a face, he even got heat off me for turning into a whiney heel) and when he is in a match where he is primarilly in control (for example his match against PeeWee at Buffallo Stampede) he looks great because he can show off his move set without neglecting a sell. I also really like the angle that Roddy is unaware of Truth's interferences while simueltaneously having his ego built up and am intrigued to see how that ends up.

Nonetheless, while I'm rooting for Davey Richards at Final Battle, I'll be happy for Strong to carry over into 2011. I was expecting Christopher Daniels to be the one to take the World belt from him, but now (after Eddie's loss) it's all up in the air.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Dutt is okay, I wish it had have been Chuck Taylor though. Dutt did have some good matches last year in ROH and PWG (such as his match against Roddy Strong at Manhattan Mayhem III), so they should still be good matches. That said, I do want to see Eddie Edwards bend him in terrible ways with the Achilles Lock.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> I'm not a huge Dutt fan but the match should be decent enough. There are also 3 matches that I was looking forward to more than Omega/Edwards so it's no big deal. Edwards loses out the most though. He was in a high profile match on the biggest card of the year and now he's probably in the opening or second match.


Yeah, he's now in a pissbreak match that no-one will remember.


----------



## DryBones87 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dug2356 said:


> To Anyone who ordered The last ippv, you should of received a email from gofightlive with a $2 discount for Final Battle  i just received mine.


never received anything :/


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well I've worked today, taken a final, and now I'm going to get some lunch and take off for NYC. Can't wait until the show and it's been like 3 months since I last got to run up all the stairs of the Manhattan Center after eating a lot of pizza. Hope everyone enjoys the show on iPPV. If I make it home at a reasonable hour I'll post my thoughts tonight.


----------



## erikstans07 (Jun 20, 2007)

Just ordered this. I won't be able to watch it live, as it is my birthday and I will be out celebrating. But I will not read the results, so it'll be just like watching it live when I watch it tomorrow. I can't wait, the card is fucking stacked.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I'll be working tonight, but ordering and watching when it comes on In Demand. I am working nights this weekend, but I will be either working or in bed, so will manage to avoid the results.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

Ordered  Cant Wait.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I just bought it. This should be an amazing event. From what I heard the Fight Without Honor between Steen and Generico is gonna be the main event of the show coming on after the Strong/Richards match. I think it deserves that honor.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> Don't forget ROH Final Battle tonight. Biggest bang for your wrestling buck. No one deserves your support more. They ALWAYS over deliver.


Lance Storm endorses Ring of Honor. What more encouragement do you need? 

ORDER NOW.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

Heading downtown in an hour or two. I can't fucking wait to get into the Manhattan Center; tonight's gonna be amazing.

If you're on the fence about ordering the show for whatever reason, WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Probably the most hyped I've been for an iPPV.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Just ordered, can't wait now. 

It'll start at... 12am here in England, right?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Just ordered. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody connect there laptop to their TV to watch this?

That's what I'm doing. Hopefully it works smoothly.


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

Meteora2004 said:


> If you're on the fence about ordering the show for whatever reason, WHAT ARE YOU WAITING FOR?!


because the last ippv wasnt worth the money i payed for it, gofightlive quality is always pretty bad and there is just no future for roh so its depressing


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I might try and do it but I don't have a problem watching it on my computer either. Site said my connection speed is a little low though. Figures.


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Rated Y2J said:


> Just ordered, can't wait now.
> 
> It'll start at... 12am here in England, right?


Pretty sure it's 1 am if the show's at 8 here.

Haven't purchased the show yet myself, not sure what my situation will be time-wise.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

GFL says that belltime's 7:30pm New York time.

Use this handy World Clock to work out when that is in your part of the world:

www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/



acracker said:


> because the last ippv wasnt worth the money i payed for it, gofightlive quality is always pretty bad and there is just no future for roh so its depressing


There's no future because CM Punk wrestles for WWE now amirite? :no:


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

The one thing that has me concerned about this show is that they seem to have a limited amount of time for the show, based on the Steen/Generico being unsanctioned announcement. There are eight matches, plus an intermission. ROH is supposed to be all about not having limits on what wrestlers can do in the ring, and at GBH they seemed to be limiting things quite a bit, with several matches getting under eight minutes and never getting out of first gear. I'll be disappointed if we get another fifteen minute main event this time, and even more so if stuff like Cabana-TJP doesn't have time to be what it can be.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, I don't know if the pacing issues were because of:

a) Delirious still finding his feet
b) GFL's technical issues
c) Time restrictions
d) Tyler not wanting to get hurt and fuck up his WWE deal
e) All of the above


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope the TJP match is 3 minutes long.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

PURCHASED 

How great does it feel to pay $15 for a GUARANTEED good/great show compared to paying $50 for what's usually shit?

It feels awesome. This is my first iPPV, and I couldn't be more stoked. Got my laptop connected to the TV too.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

I enjoy the fact we pay $15 but it converts to much cheaper for us in our money. Works out as a great fucking deal.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I say ROH bumps it up to $20 soon.

I'd gladly pay.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah 1am it starts here in england, thats pretty late but im gonna be staying up


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> PURCHASED
> 
> How great does it feel to pay $15 for a GUARANTEED good/great show compared to paying $50 for what's usually shit?
> 
> It feels awesome. This is my first iPPV, and I couldn't be more stoked. Got my laptop connected to the TV too.


Great. Now i'm unwillingly partaking in the same activities as terrorist factions.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

:lmao

If I wasn't so psyched about tonight, I'd e-kick your fucking ass.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

COME @ ME BRO!

But not with an airplane.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

We live close by. When I have my first indy match next year, I expect you to be there McRaper.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

We don't live that close but if you ever do get booked for like F1RST or something let me know and i'll make an effort to come out if I can.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm more than likely wrestling with Clash for a little while around August.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Yeah but I just saw you're about a 10 hr drive from me...

So keep that in mind the next time you decide to come at me, bro.

Because I wont hesitate to come at you, bro. :side:


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

Here's the empty venue, courtesy of Dave Prazak:


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

So im in cooperstown for the weekend and I talked my roommate into watching it with me online. I also talked her into going to wrestling school back home in L.A. when we get back.


----------



## Dug2356 (Dec 3, 2006)

This is starting at 12:45 Uk Time right ?


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

The feeds available now mofo's


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Fucking hell GFL seems to be struggling under the weight of hits...

Sloooow log-in.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

yipeeee it's the ballroom filling up, wonder if there's any pre-show matches.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

shit isnt working page wont load


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

Aww man im so excited, this is my first ever I-PPV so im uber hyped!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Dope Queens of the Stone Age in the background. Hope it starts soon. Urgh waiting!


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Can't get nothing at the moment seeing as the GFL page is down for me.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Gotta love the Queens


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

down for me as well


----------



## jcalva01 (Jul 18, 2009)

Sight is down for me as well :no:


----------



## KYSeahawks (Nov 5, 2007)

I was wondering about the site got on fine 5 minutes ago but had to restart my computer and now cant get on


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Ugh, now it's telling me to get Adobe Flash Player to see the video, yet I already have it as I updated it earlier on.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Site came up for me a couple of minutes ago - show started right now


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

KYSeahawks said:


> I was wondering about the site got on fine 5 minutes ago but had to restart my computer and now cant get on


The golden rule of streaming. Once you're in, stay in.

Fucking hell GFL. This doesn't bode well. There's probably a pirate out there offering a decent, working stream and a built in chatroom on his parents' shitty computer. Why can't GFL manage it?


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

I'm in using Firefox, by the way - IE sucks shit!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

On now! first match: Tagteam!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PinkPanther21 said:


> I'm in using Firefox, by the way - IE sucks shit!


I'm using Chrome and it's fucked.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

"An error has occurred on the GoFightLive server that we are trying to resolve. Please try back later."

¬_¬


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Awesome opening tag match so far


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Holy crap! And that was the opening match! That was worth the price of the whole show!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

That DDT was RIDICULOUS!


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

Site worked fine for me.

1st time buying an iPPV. Actually first time watching ROH, in probably 2 years... Speaking of which, who is this announcer guy beside Prazak. He's kind of annoying lol


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice work guys. That was a great opening bout.


The multiple double underhooks from O'Reilly was AWESOME!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Finally I'm in. The first thing I see is Kenny King smiling with some broad.

The announcer is former WWF-er Kevin Kelly.


----------



## B-Boy21 (Aug 22, 2010)

ANyone know where to watch this for free


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Missed the opening match but finally in.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Really good opener! Haven't seen much of Cole and O'Reilly, and I'm definitely impressed.

Looking forward to see more of them.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

PinkPanther21 said:


> Holy crap! And that was the opening match! That was worth the price of the whole show!


Seconded.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Heavy tape on Cabana's hamstring.

He tore that playing Rugby for his friend's birthday IIRC.

(Yes, he's working with a partially torn hamstring!).


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Oh shit Colt Cabana is doing 69 to this dude.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Sooooo my laptop just crashed and I missed the opener, no biggie. This TJP-Cabana match has been decent thus far.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Perkins is great - I've never seen him before.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice match for a guy with a messed up leg. I miss watching technique based wrestling.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I liked the old school World of Sport pace to that match. Good way to wrestle an interesting undercard match, whilst still leaving room for everyone who follows you.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This womans match is gonna be very good. Like Dazee Haze portion of this promo.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

PinkPanther21 said:


> Perkins is great - I've never seen him before.


Neither have I. It's nice to see all these great young guys coming into Ring of Honor.


----------



## L-thesnap (Apr 13, 2006)

First PPV I've purchased in years, and even though we're only 2 matches in, I already consider it money well spent.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL I wonder if anyone popped thinking that was Daniel Bryan.

Haze always has the coolest gear. Kong lookalike.


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

Fuck I accidentally pressed pause, now the feeds cut out for me and GFL is saying theres an error. I hate my life.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

I fucking love Serena Deeb - really physical and a great performer


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

just1988 said:


> Sooooo my laptop just crashed and I missed the opener, no biggie. This TJP-Cabana match has been decent thus far.


Go back after it's over and watch the opener. It was amazing match and I've ordered the last two ROH IPPV's and I'm saying this.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Quick thoughts so far:

Loved the opener. Great way to open the show.

Colt/TJP was fun, pretty much what I was expecting.

Love Daizee's Kong attire.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Goddammit.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This work rate is better than most of the guy wrestling matches in WWE and TNA. Not saying those guys couldn't have a better match if developed and given more chances to.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

That spear by Serena was gold. Daizee took the second piledriver really awkwardly, hope she's okay.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Might have to watch later, having all kinds of problems.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Best women's wrestling match I can remember seeing - maybe ever - for pure physicality and intensity - great work by all, though Kong was a bit of a disappointment, since she has to hold back so much to make sure she doesn't destroy the other women.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

LOL @ Prazak marking out and losing it during the CM Punk chant.

Not up to SHIMMER standard but a fun, if a bit chaotic, tag match.

Somehow Sonjay's gotten even uglier!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Why are people flicking Sonjay Dutt off? LOL


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why are people flicking Sonjay Dutt off? LOL


I think they're just upset that Omega got injured.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Its because its Dutt. Fuck i'm only getting audio. Getting mad.

Edit: Nevermind have video again.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

stream just stopped on me. fml


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

That match was too spotty for me. Looked like Sonjay put most of it together.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why are people flicking Sonjay Dutt off? LOL


He's been boo'd completely out of ROH at least twice. He's like the turd that won't flush.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I really hate when people sell a lariat by doing a flip.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Man... For two guys who are injured all over, that was pretty dang good.


AND I WANT THAT AMERICAN WOLVES THEME!!!


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Nice work by Edwards & Dutt - they kept talking about Edwards' shoulder like he was giving a sub-par performance - not 5-star, but it was a very watchable match


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Not a horrible match. Really too bad Omega got injured.

They would've possibly stolen the show!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

I could see Eddie Edwards in the Main Event sooner than later. Good match. Dutt made a good replacement id say. Good PPV so far and we haven't even got into the big matches yet!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm kinda pissed off I didn't take into account this started on EST and missed the first couple matches. Oops. At least the stream is working now.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Not too bad, unfortunate that Omega was injured though.

Thankfully the stream has been pretty awesome since it started working before the TJP vs Cabana match.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I thought that match was very good just like all the other matches on this card. Kenny Omega is awesome sure but Sonjay did well. After all he was in Japan for what feels like 5 years by now.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Can't wait to see Haas and Benjamin vs The Briscoes at the next I-PPV!


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Haas & Benjamin regulars in ROH - fantastic news! So far this PPV is the most solid of the ones that I've seen - and another great announcement of things to come, equal to the returns of Daniels and Homicide, for my tastes.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Opener was great, very impressed with Cole/O' Riley

TJP/Cabana was very fun

Womans match was solid

Edwards/Dutt was also very fun

Great first half! If Omega was here it would have been even better!

Can't wait for the second half


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

UGH. The stream died for a second and my internet wouldn't work so I had to restart my computer. Don't you just hate that shit.

WGTT coming back= another PPV buy from me.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

PECKERHEAD


----------



## santo (Jan 19, 2004)

Really enjoyable first half. Thought the opener was the best match. Can't wait for the second half.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

That Generico/Steen promo is fucking awesome!


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Haven't seen the opener yet

TJP\Cabana was a fun match, as expected

Womans match was good, would of been nice to see Kong get some more time, but regardless of that Serena, Daizee and Sara looked great

Edwards\Dutt was a good match, good substitute for Omega\Edwards although I do feel Omega\Edwards could of stolen the show

Superb news about WGTT also. Very enjoyable PPV so far!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

This is terrific thus far. Now it's time for shit to get serious.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

yeah this is definitely the best first half of an ROH show this year or at least the iPPV's


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

Great stuff so far. The Opener being my fave so far. Both teams looked great and the crowd was hot. ROH seem like they are getting the hang of this iPPV thing. Loving the addition of TJ and WGTT in 2011. Hopefully the 2nd have is all it should be.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Now let's see if this can continue to be great with the drawing matches coming up.

This little half time break is taking way too long LOL. Guess I'll go get some cookies and a glass of water.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Marking out for them playing Through The Fire and Flames during the intermission, and the failed attempt at a 'Fuck John Cena' chant. But anyway, what do you guys reckon they'll go with for the next match? Daniels/Homicide or KOW/Briscoes?


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Got to love Manhattan, "FUCK JOHN CENA!"


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

See this is a time where Jim Cornette should come out and entertain the crowd and the people watching on Ippv. Have him shoot on WWE or TNA or something.


----------



## Groovemachine (Apr 3, 2008)

WTF yes it's a good Generico-Steen video package, i dont need to see it twice in 10 minutes thanks.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

[MDB] said:


> Got to love Manhattan, "FUCK JOHN CENA!"


All I can say about that is at least its not Philly. Fans who start chanting shit to get themselves over is pretty lame.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

This should be a nice match! I fully expect Homicide to go over.


----------



## Rickey (Apr 27, 2008)

lol at the "who are you?" chants


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

SMOKES!!!!! :lmao


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

smokes!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Julius!!!!


----------



## PauseMenuNotWanted (Apr 29, 2010)

Fuck TNA chants. Hahahaha.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mr Smokes, my good man!!!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Bennett is the elephant in the room. Good way to get Bennett attention, bad way to blow the finish.

Konnan manages to worm his way back onto an ROH show via his crooning.

YES! J-Train!


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

God I love Homicide's entrance music, this should be a good match, nice moonsault to the floor by Daniels.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn Homicide almost knocked Daniels out with that uppercut chop he did.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Good match, although I expected more from both.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

Looks like homicide is getting the next title shot


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I figured Bennett would get involved, glad he didn't. Match was okay.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Quite a dissapointing match but still decent.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Pretty Uneventful match. Not bad, though.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Where have I seen Papa Briscoe before? Looks familiar.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Homicide and even Daniels have always been overrated as far as being able to have those really amazing fun matches goes, but that match was still pretty good.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Where have I seen Papa Briscoe before? Looks familiar.


Probably an episode of Cops.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Kings are too awesome!


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Haha no. He's a wrestler I think I saw in an older match at some point.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

LOL! Briscoes are still getting booed!


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Why are Briscoes getting so much heat?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The Sheikuation™;9146151 said:


> Why are Briscoes getting so much heat?


Terrible finish to the Guns-KOW match at Supercard of Honor V. Which was brought about by TNA's office playing silly beggars.

PAPA JUST DID A FUCKING RANA AND RESCUED HIS SONS FROM THE CROWD! NOW HE'S RAPING DEATH REY!


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Peckerhead has become my new favorite word!


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Stream fail-age, if anybody has one PM me please, I was getting into this show too


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

LMAO. A hurricaranna and a lip lock on a chick all within one minute from a Fat ass 60 year old man.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Well done, Papa Briscoe.

I'd do that too.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Did anyone else hear "I hate you Hagadorn! I hate you!"?


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

If anyone has a stream, rep will be given. Please and thank you


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Mother of God!


:lmao


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Damn this match had some funny shit in it with the old man. Very good match. Probably one of the better ones so far and the whole show has had one good match after another.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I didn't expect that match to be so fun.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Hurricarana, kissing the Queen and Doomsday Device, LOL Papa Briscoe.

Great to see Generico - Steen is the main event. Hopefully Davey wins, but I can see Roderick defending.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Pop Briscoe lip-locked scrumptious Sara, then did a damned good stunner and a Dooms-day-device - pretty damned good for a 60-year-old non-wrestler - fun match


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Probably the best performance I've ever seen from a non-wrestler.

Ooooh new attire for Davey. Usually a sign of something...


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope Roddy retains.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

I'm loving these intros.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I wish Davey would win this...


But I believe Roddy will retain. Stupid Martini...


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm not sure what's gonna happen.

I'd like Davey to win, but I also feel like Roderick hasn't had a long enough reign as champion.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Am I right in thinking that we've still got an hour to go?


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Watching Richards, I feel like I'm watching the reincarnation of Chris Benoit - the shape of his body, his facial expressions, his pacing and intensity.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Am I right in thinking that we've still got an hour to go?


I don't think this match is gonna last the whole hour. Plus, there's the Steen vs Generico match.


----------



## StraightEdge (Aug 2, 2006)

PinkPanther21 said:


> Watching Richards, I feel like I'm watching the reincarnation of Chris Benoit - the shape of his body, his facial expressions, his pacing and intensity.



That Suicide Dive def. looked like Chris Beniot's suicide dive on smackdown(?), where he flew into the announcer's table.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

ROH's championship matches are pretty awesome - this one continues the tradition.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

any updates for us not seeing the show?

Briscoes/KOW result?

Richard/Strong result?


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Was Richards unconscious at the end? Looked like it - great match!


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Not liking the look of Richards looking unsteady on his feet and then going white.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoa... For once, I totally believed that finish.


Davey just took WAY too much.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Fuck yeah Roddy. Davey will win it after Strong beats Homicide in Chicago.

That was the best way that could of been booked imo. Davey still comes out of it looking strong (though I hope he is actually alright, he looked OUT OF IT at the end).


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah looks bad.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Hope Davey isn't going to die. What a amazing wrestling match.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

*GREAT* match!!!

Davey *WILL* be ROH World Champion in 2011, IMO!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Ishboo said:


> any updates for us not seeing the show?
> 
> Briscoes/KOW result?
> 
> Richard/Strong result?


Briscoes & Strong


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Amazing match. Even though I hoped Davey would win, i'm quite glad Roderick Strong defended the title, as I can see Davey winning it in 2011 anyways.


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

just1988 said:


> Briscoes & Strong


thanks 


And what happened to Richards??? he get knocked out?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as I like Generico I hope Steen wins. Should be pretty nuts. Awesome Steen is wearing a Steerico shirt haha.

Passed out in the Stronghold. He looked a little out of it regardless after the finishing sequence.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

You could see him signalling to Sinclair that his vision had gone. Then he wasn't really breaking his fall properly on the backbreakers that led to the finish.

That bump he took on the Tope Con Hilo was DANGEROUS! btw.

I guess he got the concussion when Roddy dropped him across the top rope by accident.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ishboo said:


> thanks
> 
> 
> And what happened to Richards??? he get knocked out?


After about a 30 minute match of non stop hard shots and big finisher moves and technical submission wrestling, Richards was stuck in a Liontammer and the ref called the match off. Richards laid in the ring unconscious for about 5 minutes while medical staff and backstage people including Jim Cornette attended to him. He finally woke up and didn't realize he had lost and started crying.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

I hope Steen wins as I don't want him gone from ROH, but i'm a fan of both men. This should be absolutely epic, and damn brutal.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Let's get violent, baby!!!


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Kevin Steen: One Sick F*ck


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

:lmao Steen asking Kevin Kelly if Generico bleeding turned him on was the best moment of the PPV.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

This is like watching a horror movie. It's gory and graphic up to now but you're bracing because you know something even worse is coming.


----------



## JuviJuiceIsLoose (Mar 27, 2009)

Damn, everyone's getting their asses kicked!!!


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

Whoa...


MOTYC to me.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

Wow 

I was sure Steen was going to win this! I even had a sneaky feeling Cabana would turn on Generico and go into a feud with each other but now I dunno what to say/think. Steen gone? What's next for him?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Missed the first 2 1/2 matches but I actually liked Richards/Strong the most.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

For me, up there with Danielson/Morishima as the best Fight Without Honor ever.

Quick ratings

ANX/ColeReily ***1/4-***1/2
TJP/Colt **1/4
SDR & Serena/Big Kong & Lil Kong ***
Dutt/Edwards **
Daniels/Cide **1/2
KOW/Hagadorn ***-***1/4 (Much better then I was expecting it to be)
Strong/Davey ****1/2
The Final Battle ****3/4


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Two amazing matches to end the show. One amazingly brutal display of will and all around wrestling skill the other a amazing brutal "horror movie" like display of hardcore insane shit. Two matches to remember this decade. ROH is where it's at man.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Superb show. Very happy I ordered it, i'd of happily payed WWE prices for it considering the stream was very strong for me too, didn't once cut out after the very slow start which made me miss the opening match.

Superb booking for the ending, after a hell of an awesome match.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Fucking great ppv. Richards/Strong was a brilliant match and Steen/Generico was awesome.


----------



## Firebrand45 (Feb 10, 2004)

When Generico took the old mask from Steen, I was pretty pumped. I would have rathered Steen winning simply because Generico winning doesn't give him a whole lot to do now... well, maybe go after Corino or something, but Steen being gone will suck.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

AHAHA TNA fan boys on youtube are gonna be so bitter tommorow when they go on and see all the immense praise this ppv will be getting right now.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

Steen will be back though he's just taking time off i think.


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

if this means more steen in PWG im all for it


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Poetic justice there. The logical end to the feud, that had been foreshadowed one year ago.

The kind of simple, beautiful, satisfying predictability that's completely lost on Vince Russo.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Maybe it's because Cornette is booking for this company I just don't know what it is but the thing I love most about ROH is the way it comes off as being treated as a real sport. The wrestlers have so much respect for wrestling in it and it isn't the typical WWE entertainment insult our intelligence for the kiddies bullshit. It's the real alternative for WWE. That is the accurate truth.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

The more i think about it the more that was just a fucking phenomenal match. I even loved them kicking out of EVERYTHING. Maybe my MOTY.

Roddy/Davey was fucking amazing. Davey took so many dangerous moves there at the end he must of been legit fucked up.

On another, rather homosexual note, Davey looks a lot better with hair lol.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Absolutely epic show

ANX vs. Cole/O'Reilly ***1/2
Cabana vs. Perkins **1/2
Del Ray/Deeb vs. Haze/Kong ***
Edwards vs. Dutt **3/4
Homicide vs. Daniels **1/2-**3/4
KOW vs. Briscoes ***1/4-***1/2
Strong vs. Richards ****1/4-****1/2
Steen vs. Generico ****3/4


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Not a big ROH guy, but is sounds like I need to get a hold of this PPV. The ads for it on this forum got my attention already


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

The pay off for Steen Generico was amazing, maybe not my match of the year (taker/HBK) but still epic, especially emotion


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm raging right now. My dumbfuck cousin walked in and caught the whole Steen/Generico match, and he had the audacity to call it boring. I really considered knocking his bitch ass out. 

Anyways, FANTASTIC show overall. Like I said the belt stayed where it belongs, with us, THE HOUSE OF MOTHERFUCKING TRUTH!


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

I liked the entire show up until the final two matches of the night. After that, the PPV can go to hell.

The world championship pissed me off. Richards went through a damned table, was on the receiving end of a Gibson Driver and was thrown into the crowd, got into the ring at 19 AND WAS FINE FOR SEVERAL MINUTES FOLLOWING! Finally the injuries came into effect toward the end, but these two men were unable to put on a convincing match for the company's WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP at the end of one of their biggest shows of the year! It didn't help that the crowd was a completely shitty smark NYC crowd that ruined the match and basically the entire night by chanting about Cena at a ROH show. Really clever, fellas. 2005-2007 would like their attitude back. I felt nothing at the end of the match, and the announcing only added to the crap. Them coming out and saying that Richards will receive many more opportunities was mind blowing since he just lost. Seriously, play up that he lost, that he tried, and that it's a BIG DEAL! It's the WORLD TITLE damnit!

Oh, and the main event wasn't boring, but it wasn't good at all. These two men had been feuding for one year. An entire calendar year in wrestling is a huge amount of time anywhere else because of the amount of TV time and shows, and yet they managed to severely disappoint. Steen was far too methodical, and the fact that they co-existed so long in the beginning of the match without attacking each other was mind blowing bad. Seriously, Generico, the guy wants to end your career and take your mask and you don't go right after him?

On the other hand, there were so many unnecessary risks and most spots didn't garner a reaction because they've been done 100 times over. I'd like to know why Steen no sold a half nelson suplex onto a chair by simply standing before staying down for a brain buster? None of the near falls were convincing, the run-ins were completely unneeded and the best part was Generico's mask being ripped while showing him bloodied.

Extremely bad ending to what could have been a great show. Steen's conditioning needs to improve, and hopefully he takes a significant amount of time off to get into some shape. Good riddance.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

It's 5am here. I'm gonna have to get some sleep if I want to see daylight tomorrow.

Final thoughts:

- Incredible storytelling in Steen vs. Generico. Gruesome match. The whole feud was like Dreamer vs. Raven for the modern era.
- Davey changing colours like a traffic light, in pursuit of the World Title, was incredible and terrifying at the same time. That match was like classic, old-school ROH.
- Papa Briscoe. What a performance! Won over the most notorious crowd in wrestling.
- TJ and Cabana had a decent scientific match. There was definitely something for everyone on the show.
- Not a bad match on the card, which is a rarity in wrestling. 
- The woman's match had a chaotic feel to it, partly because of the fact that neither pairing was a recognised tag team.
- Even Sonjay Dutt did his thing. I don't like his thing though, that's the only problem. I can only imagine how awesome tonight would have been if Kenny Omega was there. 
- Homicide and Daniels kind of showed that, once you leave ROH, you get left behind and it's fucking hard to re-adjust when you come back.
- Pissed off that I missed the opener. Other than that massive error, the quality of GFL's stream was better than ever. Hopefully the slowness means that there was a big buyrate and, hopefully, in the new year GFL will run a more professional ship.
- I can't really take in everything that I've just witnessed lol. The whole show had a much slower, more methodical pace than GBHIX. Everything meant something. 

I guess it's time to pick over the bones of a pretty memorable year in ROH history.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> It's 5am here. I'm gonna have to get some sleep if I want to see daylight tomorrow.
> 
> Final thoughts:
> 
> ...


-The match and feud was nothing like Raven/Dreamer in the modern era. The match was gruesome for the sake of being gruesome, had almost no convincing near falls and consisted of one wrestler who is so out of shape he was unable to have a convincing control segment without gesturing to a crowd WHILE HIS CAREER IN ROH WAS ON THE LINE.

-Davey Richards changing colors? More like Richards no selling and then becoming much too over-dramatic after proving that he was more than capable. Call it adrenaline, call it whatever, the match was sloppy. Roderick's retarded back breaker off the top, his inability to bump for the first several minutes and the repeated Davey spots with the count out made the match just above average at best.

-Everything until the final two matches was a lot of fun, the final two matches fell flat on their face. Compiled with one of the worst crowds in a big market and it turned out to be a horrible end to what should have been a great night. I'm perplexed that so many people here believed that the final two matches were great. They're the same matches we've seen hundreds of times, and compared to shows from even 2-3 years ago this falls flat on its face.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ROH continues to show the sort of stuff which makes me love it and professional wrestling as a whole.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> ROH continues to show the sort of stuff which makes me love it and professional wrestling as a whole.


No selling bumps through tables, not showing any emotion in which your career is on the line and run-of-the-mill indie spots make you love pro wrestling?


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> No selling bumps through tables, not showing any emotion in which your career is on the line and run-of-the-mill indie spots make you love pro wrestling?


Not showing any emotion? Are you fucking kidding me?


----------



## Ishboo (Jan 9, 2006)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> No selling bumps through tables, not showing any emotion in which your career is on the line and run-of-the-mill indie spots make you love pro wrestling?


damn, u mad??

try not to lose sleep over it buddy


----------



## peep4life (Jun 1, 2005)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Not showing any emotion? Are you fucking kidding me?


why you even responding to this guy, the show was obviously great, especially the main event


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

The sign of any good show is when it brings a desperate troll out of his lair.

Here I am, "not showing any emotion" by writing 'DIE' on someone with my own blood. Now I'm "no selling" by being seemingly legitimately dead after my world title chase ends. I'm tearing down the ring barricades, covering my opponent with them and frog-splashing him from the apron in an "uncreative" spot. I'm a "bad" wrestler. Every wrestler from the past is automatically "better than me".


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Not showing any emotion? Are you fucking kidding me?


Oh, I'm sorry I didn't catch on. For the first 45 seconds of the match, the two men circled each other after being in a feud for an entire year. Steen proceeded to gesture for about 5 minutes combined while Generico sold moves, but yet in a career threatening match one would assume he'd either be going for a cover or focusing on something else besides the crowd in an _unsanctioned match_. Maybe I missed the point where I felt that Generico was deeply in peril and had no way of coming back. Maybe I missed the point where I was legitimately happy that the Cinderella story was completed.

There was a lot wrong with this match, and although it entailed blood, weapons and spots, the emotion in this match was more-so anticipating what they'll do to each other next rather than "fuck yeah, kill him Generico!". There was never a point where I felt like either man cared in the match to the point where these were two men who were in the midst of a year long feud that stemmed off of betrayal. This seemed like a typical hardcore brawl that happened to have a year of build.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Sucks my stream went out after Homicide/Daniels I missed the three main matches. Sounds phenomenal from the people on here. Hope i can catch those matches soon


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

peep4life said:


> why you even responding to this guy


Because sometimes you gotta create your own entertainment.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> The sign of any good show is when it brings a desperate troll out of his lair.
> 
> Here I am, "not showing any emotion" by writing 'DIE' on someone with my own blood. Now I'm "no selling" by being seemingly legitimately dead after my world title chase ends. I'm tearing down the ring barricades, covering my opponent with them and frog-splashing him from the apron in an "uncreative" spot. I'm a "bad" wrestler. Every wrestler from the past is automatically "better than me".


Holy crap, just because I don't agree with the majority on this board doesn't make me a troll in any way. I've been known not to have opinions that conform to beliefs of the majority of wrestling crowds, and tonight was no different. I'm not even saying the entire show sucked, I just didn't enjoy the final two matches and am stating the reasons why in a well thought out, coherent manner. I don't see any trolls giving this type of response.

Writing die in blood? Take that time to go after your arch nemesis. It's sadistic, sure, but it's nothing that hasn't been done.

Being legitimately dead? How about hopping in the ring after a 19 count before proceeding to go toe-to-toe? It seemed like a few minutes after Davey was finally like "oh shit, i should probably be selling that". 

The covering of Steen in barricade was hardly new or creative. They've always used the barricades in FWH's in the past and simply hitting a frog splash on one isn't creative. It's a spot, sure, but in terms of high impact? Hardly.

I'm not a troll. I'm a man who doesn't conform to general beliefs and forms my own opinions while giving reasoning.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> -The match and feud was nothing like Raven/Dreamer in the modern era. The match was gruesome for the sake of being gruesome, had almost no convincing near falls and consisted of one wrestler who is so out of shape he was unable to have a convincing control segment without gesturing to a crowd WHILE HIS CAREER IN ROH WAS ON THE LINE.
> 
> -Davey Richards changing colors? More like Richards no selling and then becoming much too over-dramatic after proving that he was more than capable. Call it adrenaline, call it whatever, the match was sloppy. Roderick's retarded back breaker off the top, his inability to bump for the first several minutes and the repeated Davey spots with the count out made the match just above average at best.
> 
> -Everything until the final two matches was a lot of fun, the final two matches fell flat on their face. Compiled with one of the worst crowds in a big market and it turned out to be a horrible end to what should have been a great night. I'm perplexed that so many people here believed that the final two matches were great. They're the same matches we've seen hundreds of times, and compared to shows from even 2-3 years ago this falls flat on its face.


Good thing I decided to put on my troll spray before I opened up this thread.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Because sometimes you gotta create your own entertainment.


If you think I'm a troll or anything close, come at me with any point as to why those two main matches were great and I'll come at you right back with reasoning, logic and examples. You don't have to agree with me as I do with you, but I won't be the one labeling others as trolls because I don't agree with them. I'm not trying to elicit a reaction or trying to be cool on the internet. This is a place to share your thoughts and discus wrestling with other fans, and that's what I'm doing. Try to stay civil before going off and bashing others because they don't share the same beliefs. It's not good for society.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I totally disagree with TotalNonstopHonor's assessment of the last two matches, but I don't think he's trolling.


Though, if you keep on attacking other people's opinions on the match... You might fall into that category... There is a difference between debating aspects of the match, and just plain saying "your opinion is wrong" (instead of arguing claims).


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Good thing I decided to put on my troll spray before I opened up this thread.


All that needs to be said about you is said in your signature, where you gave a match was had 1083 superkicks, 2843 near falls and a poor ending *****. If you'd like to discus the reasons as to why you disagree with me, I'll be more than happy to. To come on out and call me a troll because I don't believe the same things you do makes you come off as the ignorant one.

It's standard IWC logic. You don't agree with someone, they're automatically labeled a troll or as being stupid. I'm not going against the grain because I feel like it, I'm expressing what I believe.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I totally disagree with TotalNonstopHonor's assessment of the last two matches, but I don't think he's trolling.
> 
> 
> Though, if you keep on attacking other people's opinions on the match... You might fall into that category... There is a difference between debating aspects of the match, and just plain saying "your opinion is wrong" (instead of arguing claims).


Thank you. As a great French Philosophie once said "I may not agree with what you say, but i'll fight for your right to say it"

I'm not attacking on purpose, though. I may come off as critical, but I'm just trying to expand the minds of some of the posters here, trying to see their side of the story as to why they believe it's a great match. I want them to see a different view, because honestly if everyone's on here praising the show, which happens month in and month out with ROH, I'd like to know why. They're far from the best company around today, and people here make it seem like they're the wrestling utopia because they're willing to have crowds that chant curse words and get drunk while the wrestlers cut themselves, take huge bumps and aren't well compensated for it.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

> ROH Final Battle 2010... 12-19-2010 12:41 AM ViolenceIsGolden Go Braves! You fucking asshole.


I'd like to thank ViolenceIsGolden for awarding me with bad reputation because I disagree with his point of view. I don't see why I'm a "fucking asshole" because I didn't like the final two matches of a ROH iPPV, but I digress that you have the right to say it, and I won't be giving you negative reputation back because you have done nothing to warrant it besides slandering me for expressing my free right as a member of this forum to freely express my opinion.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I'm a man who doesn't conform to general beliefs and forms my own opinions while giving reasoning.


Stop trying to put yourself over as a non-conformist. You've just missed numerous glaringly obvious aspects of two great wrestling matches. It's OK having an opinion but trying to play "That Guy" without giving yourself the credibility of a factual argument won't work.

If you don't even understand the basic aspects of being a heel and a babyface (_relishing your control for just too long_ and _showing fire against all odds_, respectively) then you might as well not form an opinion.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> If you think I'm a troll or anything close, come at me with any point as to why those two main matches were great and I'll come at you right back with reasoning, logic and examples. You don't have to agree with me as I do with you, but I won't be the one labeling others as trolls because I don't agree with them. I'm not trying to elicit a reaction or trying to be cool on the internet. This is a place to share your thoughts and discus wrestling with other fans, and that's what I'm doing. Try to stay civil before going off and bashing others because they don't share the same beliefs. It's not good for society.


You obviously don't know what makes a match great anyways so you can't fairly come back at somebody who actually paid money and enjoyed those two matches more than the rest of the stuff which you though was great. Come on honestly how can you say Homicide vs. Daniels was better than either of those last two matches? There was emotion, brutality, close near falls, it was great. The crowd got way more into those last two matches than any TNA retards have, any WWE crowd has, and even any New Japan crowd either for that matter this year. Sure there were moments where they were sitting down in sorta silence but they came alive and gave the wrestlers they were having a great match.

As I say also no one match is identical to any other match so your argument that Richards/Strong is the same as any of the matches both guys have had with any others is not fact. I actually thought the Generico/Steen match tonight diminished their DBD match a little bit which only means it was a perfect match because that was right up there with the best matches of the year already.

Some people just wanna come on here try to start fighting and trolling to get under peoples skins on these boards for whatever reason. It's really sad to have to put up with people like you.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

Shirley Crabtree said:


> Stop trying to put yourself over as a non-conformist. You've just missed numerous glaringly obvious aspects of two great wrestling matches. It's OK having an opinion but trying to play "That Guy" without giving yourself the credibility of a factual argument won't work.
> 
> If you don't even understand the basic aspects of being a heel and a babyface (_relishing your control for just too long_ and _showing fire against all odds_, respectively) then you might as well not form an opinion.


I'm pretty sure that being a non-conformist entails not going the same direction as the wind, going against the grind and being contrary to popular belief. If I were to be on an anti-ROH board, I'd be quite the conformist. It's all relative, actually. Oh, and I'm proclaiming it. Trying to put myself over would be using wrestling terminology to describe a person on a wrestling message board.

Why won't it work?

I completely understand the basic aspects of being a heel and a babyface. The babyface in this case should have been in peril seeing as how Steen was fighting to be "cured" of Generico while trying to maintain more than just winning a match, but his job. Steen had far more to gain than Generico in this scenario, and should have dominated a good portion of the match while being relentless in doing so. Instead, he pandered to the crowd while Generico was able to regroup. After a year of build, I'm not sure that's the direction he should have taken. 

Eventually, Steen could have had a slip up, but the way it happened _I wasn't a fan of_. Sorry.

Oh, and I'll form my own opinions as I please. It's my right to do so, and I refuse to tell anyone else they don't have the right to form an opinion because their views differ from mine.


----------



## PinkPanther21 (May 10, 2008)

Emperor DC said:


> ROH continues to show the sort of stuff which makes me love it and professional wrestling as a whole.


ROH is pretty damn good - at these prices, I gotta consider their iPPV's can't-miss, especially since GoFightLive's stream worked better for me than it has on past shows.

I skipped the last match because I'd found all of the previous matches in this feud pretty un-involving. Like the iPPV with the lucha libre match at the end, I appreciated the fact that everything I wanted to see was all together so I could watch it and sign off.

That's just me. It's a subjective thing which characters and performers connect with you and which don't. Homicide is another character that doesn't connect with me, so even though I like Daniels a lot, that was the weakest match of everything I saw - all but the last. 

The championship match was awesome. Like the Steve Austin championship match years ago where he passed out in a submission, it was a loss for Richards that set up a future win really well - much better creative than what I see in other wrestling feds.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I'm pretty sure that being a non-conformist entails not going the same direction as the wind, going against the grind and being contrary to popular belief. If I were to be on an anti-ROH board, I'd be quite the conformist. It's all relative, actually. Oh, and I'm proclaiming it. Trying to put myself over would be using wrestling terminology to describe a person on a wrestling message board.
> 
> Why won't it work?
> 
> ...


Why don't you learn how to wrestle then and go out there and try to have your little 5 star match then or try having a 2 star match for that matter. Since we don't know what one looks like, good luck with that buddy.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> You obviously don't know what makes a match great anyways so you can't fairly come back at somebody who actually paid money and enjoyed those two matches more than the rest of the stuff which you though was great. Come on honestly how can you say Homicide vs. Daniels was better than either of those last two matches? There was emotion, brutality, close near falls, it was great. The crowd got way more into those last two matches than any TNA retards have, any WWE crowd has, and even any New Japan crowd either for that matter this year. Sure there were moments where they were sitting down in sorta silence but they came alive and gave the wrestlers they were having a great match.
> 
> As I say also no one match is identical to any other match so your argument that Richards/Strong is the same as any of the matches both guys have had with any others is not fact. I actually thought the Generico/Steen match tonight diminished their DBD match a little bit which only means it was a perfect match because that was right up there with the best matches of the year already.
> 
> Some people just wanna come on here try to start fighting and trolling to get under peoples skins on these boards for whatever reason. It's really sad to have to put up with people like you.


Obviously I have no inclination as to what a great match is. I've been watching professional wrestling for almost 10 years and have ABSOLUTELY NO IDEA WHAT A GREAT MATCH IS. 

Come on now, you have to use the thing in between your ears a bit more. I enjoy professional wrestling as a hobby and have witnessed many great matches(my favorite of all time being Chris Benoit Vs. Triple H Vs. HBK @ WM XX--ROH would have to be Joe Vs. Kobashi or Danielson Vs. Punk.)

You don't understand wrestling in Japan. Japanese crowds don't "get into" matches the same was as American crowds. For the majority of the match with the exception of the finishes or big high spots, they're relatively silent because they consider professional wrestling to be an art and thus are respectful of the performers in the ring.

It's sad to put up with people like me? I didn't come here for a fight. I'm honestly trying to start a discussion, but all of you are coming off as completely and utterly immature as you slam my views because I don't agree with you, you bash my opinion to hell because I don't like something and I'm called a fucking asshole because I didn't like a match! Seriously, my opinion may not be the same as yours, but this is one of the main factors that drove me from watching wrestling for over a year. Most people have no tolerance around these parts for beliefs contrary to others and resort to name calling instead of having a meaningful debate or discussion.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> Oh, and the main event wasn't boring, but it wasn't good at all. These two men had been feuding for one year. An entire calendar year in wrestling is a huge amount of time anywhere else because of the amount of TV time and shows, and yet they managed to severely disappoint. Steen was far too methodical, and the fact that they co-existed so long in the beginning of the match without attacking each other was mind blowing bad. Seriously, Generico, the guy wants to end your career and take your mask and you don't go right after him?


Steen is a dick and a bully with an overinflated ego, always has been. When he was beating down Generico like any good bully he was enjoying the moment and waiting to dish out more pain. Also after all the brawls and fights they've had over the year this one has the ultimate stakes so it's understandable if they didn't just immediately try and kill each other. Then Steen did a dick move and the fight began. 

And the run-ins were fine because why wouldn't Corino come in to help Steen this time after helping him all throughout the fued. And Cabana, even though he didn't want to, came out to help his friend just enough so he could win the battle on his own. 

Show was good overall (Missed parts of Davey/Roddy, so I don't know how it went down), though it's clear that Homicide has got to do something because his comeback in the indies so far has quite honestly stunk. Still don't get why they didn't give Davey the strap unless he's got a lot of Japan dates in the future, and I have a bad feeling that Steen isn't coming back like everyone expects (hope I'm wrong on that one.)


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Why don't you learn how to wrestle then and go out there and try to have your little 5 star match then or try having a 2 star match for that matter. Since we don't know what one looks like, good luck with that buddy.


Stars are such a bullshit rating system. They're someones opinion, and a ***** match to someone may only be a *** match to someone else. Personally, I was kidding about slamming the other person because they rated Richards/Black *****. It's their opinion, they're entitled to it.

As for learning how to wrestle, I'd prefer not to. Although I'm quite athletic and am on track, I don't feel the need to have to pay over $1,000 to be properly trained by a reputable instructor, spending time and effort on something I'm not fully committed to all for trying to prove someone on an internet forum that I'm entitled to my opinion. I didn't say you didn't know what one looks like, I'm saying that people have varying views, and I'm not agreeing with anyone here.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

KingCrash said:


> Steen is a dick and a bully with an overinflated ego, always has been. When he was beating down Generico like any good bully he was enjoying the moment and waiting to dish out more pain. Also after all the brawls and fights they've had over the year this one has the ultimate stakes so it's understandable if they didn't just immediately try and kill each other. Then Steen did a dick move and the fight began.
> 
> And the run-ins were fine because why wouldn't Corino come in to help Steen this time after helping him all throughout the fued. And Cabana, even though he didn't want to, came out to help his friend just enough so he could win the battle on his own.
> 
> Show was good overall (Missed parts of Davey/Roddy, so I don't know how it went down), though it's clear that Homicide has got to do something because his comeback in the indies so far has quite honestly stunk. Still don't get why they didn't give Davey the strap unless he's got a lot of Japan dates in the future, and I have a bad feeling that Steen isn't coming back like everyone expects (hope I'm wrong on that one.)


Honestly, thank you. Great post. I agree with some parts about Steen--especially how the fight began, I'm not a fan of the match and many aspects of it.

I agree about Homicide, by the way. He should have stuck to his guns in TNA.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I'm pretty sure that being a non-conformist entails not going the same direction as the wind


There is no proverbial wind. You're just wrong, in this instance. Despite your previously glowing reputation for non-conformity.



> Oh, and I'm proclaiming it. Trying to put myself over would be using wrestling terminology to describe a person on a wrestling message board.


Proclaiming would be using regal terminology to describe _yourself_ on a wrestling message board. There's a word game section elsewhere on the forum if you want to play me at that.



> Instead, he pandered to the crowd while Generico was able to regroup.


You said that Steen didn't show emotion. I gave you a classic example of him showing great emotion. You now say that he shouldn't have shown this emotion and should have carried on doing wrestling holds like a video game character.

Generico was in peril, for the record, around about the time his beloved mask way hanging off his head, he looked like he had his eye gouged out and he was about to be put through a table, piled on top of a ladder, on the outside, from the top rope, by his long-time oppressor.



> I refuse to tell anyone else they don't have the right to form an opinion because their views differ from mine.


What's that got to do with anything?

Goodnight.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

TotalNonstopHonor said:


> I liked the entire show up until the final two matches of the night. After that, the PPV can go to hell.
> 
> The world championship pissed me off. Richards went through a damned table, was on the receiving end of a Gibson Driver and was thrown into the crowd, got into the ring at 19 AND WAS FINE FOR SEVERAL MINUTES FOLLOWING! Finally the injuries came into effect toward the end, but these two men were unable to put on a convincing match for the company's WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP at the end of one of their biggest shows of the year! It didn't help that the crowd was a completely shitty smark NYC crowd that ruined the match and basically the entire night by chanting about Cena at a ROH show. Really clever, fellas. 2005-2007 would like their attitude back. I felt nothing at the end of the match, and the announcing only added to the crap. Them coming out and saying that Richards will receive many more opportunities was mind blowing since he just lost. Seriously, play up that he lost, that he tried, and that it's a BIG DEAL! It's the WORLD TITLE damnit!
> 
> ...



Did you see what you said there? You didn't just say the match was not as good as everybody is saying or say it could have been better, no no. You said it pissed you off and could go to hell. That right there shows you are tired of people ridiculing your precious little opinion and you are just ready to fight. That is the reason people are fucking with you and your into it now with us. I don't know whats going on between your two ears but something obviously set you off and instead of being happy at the end of the show your forgetting it's 2010 and pro wrestling is dieing. Just be happy with it or be quiet and stop trying to play it off that we're all the bad guys. We could be your friends or we could be your daddy. If you had said it wasn't really a great match any of us on this board that read it probably would have just moved on and not replied back to you. Your just in love with negative reactions and get them through negative responses. This is trolling.


----------



## jimboystar24 (Feb 19, 2007)

It's a shame people are arguing over the event and more specifically the last two matches. It's too bad we can't all go back to the time when we didn't use words like "selling", criticizing crowds, or trying to fantasy book. I think the product is more enjoyable to me because I don't do that, but again, that's my opinion. I agree with things on both sides but, just hate to see it happen. 

I thought the PPV was great. I was a little disappointed in Daniels vs Homicide, but that's because I went in there as it being one of my most matches looking forward to for the night. 

I was very surprised on how great I thought the opening match was. 

Tonight was what keeps me a pro wrestling fan. WWE is just awful in all aspects. TNA has good house shows, but not so great on TV. Every once in awhile they throw a Motor City Machineguns vs Generation Me or some other type of X Division match, so those are good parts of TV. 

For half the price of a WWE and TNA PPV, this is well worth it in my opinion. Bash if you like, but I'm just happy I watched a great wrestling show, considered 2010 as a whole, most PPVs sucked.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

Jesus christ that iPPV was a waste of my money. Final Battle 09 was better than this.


----------



## bigdog4215 (Nov 11, 2010)

Thats what a ppv show should look like,no ppv of any other company will even come close to topping fb,gbh and dbdh.Roh displays the best pro wrestling in my opinion and no sports entertainment wrastling company or total non stop gimick matches and swerves can even come close to the intensity of roh ppv's.


----------



## Klebold (Dec 6, 2009)

bigdog4215 said:


> Thats what a ppv show should look like,no ppv of any other company will even come close to topping fb,gbh and dbdh.Roh displays the best pro wrestling in my opinion and no sports entertainment wrastling company or total non stop gimick matches and swerves can even come close to the intensity of roh ppv's.


I wish that were true. Last night was the worst PPV of the year for any company... and I like ROH. DBD was a good show but last night man it was trash. I won't 'give up' on ROH but all I know is that I wasted my money on it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Klebold said:


> I wish that were true. Last night was the worst PPV of the year for any company... and I like ROH. DBD was a good show but last night man it was trash. I won't 'give up' on ROH but all I know is that I wasted my money on it.


Then what didn't you like about it? What made it worse than the last few TNA ppv's or a WWE ppv like Bragging Rights?


----------



## silver kyle (Nov 29, 2006)

Klebold said:


> I wish that were true. Last night was the worst PPV of the year for any company... and I like ROH. DBD was a good show but last night man it was trash. I won't 'give up' on ROH but all I know is that I wasted my money on it.


I still haven't seen Final Battle 2010, but have you not seen the abomination that was Hard Justice 2010? You're out of flipping mind if you thought that was better than anything ROH puts on.

Like the guy above me asked, what didn't you like about it? Go into specifics. At least the previous guy explained what he didn't like about last two main events, and he went into great detail as well.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm so happy that Roddy is still the champ.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

> Jesus christ that iPPV was a waste of my money. Final Battle 09 was better than this.





> I wish that were true. Last night was the worst PPV of the year for any company... and I like ROH. DBD was a good show but last night man it was trash. I won't 'give up' on ROH but all I know is that I wasted my money on it.


Now my friends, this is a troll.

I can understand why someone would'nt like the main event, but i seriously loved it, different people like different things there is no point arguing about it.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

> For those of you who had issues with the ROH Internet PPV broadcast of Final Battle 2010, what happened is that GoFightLive.tv's servers were overrun with orders for the PPV and they needed to set up additional servers to carry the show. While that interest is a positive for the company, it's getting to the point that every Internet PPV has some sort of technical issue on GoFightLive's side. You can't keep expecting fans to shell out money as if they are paying to watch the show live, they want to watch it without issue. In a lot of ways, WWE has spoiled everyone with their production values, which makes these technical issues worse in comparison, but the bottom line is that there have been a number of Internet PPV broadcasts and we always hear the same story on them - which is a negative for fans, the companies promoting them and GoFightLive themselves. There needs to be an improvement made.
> 
> For those wondering, everyone was physically OK after the show and this was indeed Kevin Steen's last scheduled bout with the company.
> 
> ...


Glad Davey is alright.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> Jesus christ that iPPV was a waste of my money. Final Battle 09 was better than this


You're a moron. A complete moron. 

That was such a well paced show with a TON of great wrestling, the 2 main events were amazing and ROH's production level was up tonight, did anyone else not notice the WAY better camera cuts and tansitions during the PPV?....Davey/Roddy/Steen/Generico nearly KILLED each other in there respective bouts.....it was nuts

I mean seriously, everytime I see one of your posts on this board it's full of stupid garbage and contrary opinion. Either you actually dont like real wrestling or you just like arguing for the sake of arguing. Take that TNA avatar off , delete your account and shut the computer down. You are the worst poster on this board.


ps - For those who missed the opening bout, make an effort to see it. It was my fave match after the 2 main events.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Klebold said:


> Jesus christ that iPPV was a waste of my money. Final Battle 09 was better than this.


Not enough r ape angles in the show for you? Seriously Klebold why don't you just fuck off once and for all. Every post of yours I read is the stupidest thing i've ever read.

Anyways I have to say I agree with some of the things TNH is saying, especically in regards to overkill in the Title match (Davey Richards so its expected), and some of his criticism of how Steen & Generico worked the match makes sense. But I still enjoyed the show and I am not going to complain about it. Nothing I felt over **** or anything (if you want to go the star rating route) but it was fun to watch.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

I thought the show overall, was pretty good. I enjoyed it, though I missed half of the Davey vs Strong match and the entire KOW vs Briscoes.

What was annoying about the Davey vs Strong match was that there were too many near falls and finishers being used that they both kicked out of . I enjoyed the match overall but up until the final sequences of false finishes. I think being beaten after one or two finisher even is fine , you don't need to go through 20 of your finishers to beat a guy while being hit with 20 of your opponents.To me, it just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

ANX vs. Cole/O'Reilly ***1/2 (GREAT opener)

Cabana vs. Perkins **3/4 (Fun match)

Del Rey and Serena Deeb vs. Haze and Kong **3/4 (Good match, though I expected Kong to get some more offense in, but i'm extremely glad Del Rey and Deeb won)

Edwards vs Dutt *** (Dutt was a good substitute for Omega,quite a spotty match but it was fun nonetheless. I expect to see Eddie Edwards in the Main Event sooner than later)

Homicide vs. Daniels **1/2 - **3/4 (Bit dissappointing, but it wasn't by any means bad. I'm surprised that Homicide was wrestling with groin injuries as it didn't really show at all, he done well)

Kings of Wrestling vs. Briscoes ***1/2 (Before this match I thought it would be pretty bad seeing as Hagadorn and Papa Briscoe were added, but I was completely shocked with how great Papa Briscoe looked! Hitting the Hurricarana on Claudio, a lip lock on Sara Del Rey which got her barred from ringside, the Stunner and the Doomsday device were all awesome. I'd say it's the best performance i've seen out of a non-wrestler)

Strong vs. Richards ****1/2 (Superb match. I'm glad Strong defended, and I fully expect Davey to take the title in 2011. Some sick spots, and Davey passing out at the end in the liontamer was worrying, but it's good to see he's alright)

Steen vs. Generico ****1/2 (Superb storytelling. I thought the ending was great, Steen begging for mercy whilst giving Generico back his mask, it all made sense. To add to that, the match was extremely brutal and they truely did beat the hell out of eachother)

Very, very enjoyable show. Absolutely glad I decided to order it.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

I didn't order the show (I'm at my Dads house where the internet is pretty slow so the iPPV would have lagged) but after reading the results, reports and some reviews I'm definitely glad that I didn't. From the sounds of it nothing delivered to the level that it could have. I would have been fine with everything else provided Davey and Steen won, but they didn't. Final Battle seems to have been poor in-ring and in the booking department. I was looking forward to Generico dropping the retarded gimmick and for Davey to be the new champion and I got neither. I would have ordered the replay for sure had it happened.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Stop being a bitch because who you wanted to win didn't, show was fine.

Now go makes some posts about Crossfade in the Rock thread no one else cares about.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

> From the sounds of it nothing delivered to the level that it could have


There are lots of different opinions but I would like to say for me, this couldn't be further from the truth. I thought everything was good and fun and the 2 mains where great matches. Top 3 PPV of the year for me.


Edit: GFL has the show up already, only the stream version from last night but it's there.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

This was the first time I watched a ROH PPV, the wrestling was very good, the only bad thing was the amount of no-selling during some matches.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Get the fuck out of my section right now Perucho.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TheAce said:


> did anyone else not notice the WAY better camera cuts and transitions during the PPV?...


This is the kind of stuff that the average "smart" fan never picks up on. If you look at the atrocious presentation of TNA Hardcore Justice (despite the fact that TNA had a limitless budget to work with and a million ex-ECW guys to point out what an ECW show should look like) and compare it to the great presentation of this show, by ROH's low-budget standards, well...there's no contest.



Stinger Fan said:


> too many near falls and finishers.


That's to be expected in a big blow-off PPV IMO.



The JPH said:


> I didn't order the show (I'm at my Dads house where the internet is pretty slow so the iPPV would have lagged) but after reading the results, reports and some reviews I'm definitely glad that I didn't. From the sounds of it nothing delivered to the level that it could have. I would have been fine with everything else provided Davey and Steen won, but they didn't. Final Battle seems to have been poor in-ring and in the booking department. I was looking forward to Generico dropping the retarded gimmick and for Davey to be the new champion and I got neither. I would have ordered the replay for sure had it happened.


Try reading the majority of the reports instead of the ones from a minority of 15-year-old shitarses. 

FB was great in-ring and probably Delirious' best-booked show so far. There was a definite style running through the whole show and the individual matches hit all of the right bullet points, when it came to telling the stories behind them.

I don't know why you expected Davey and Steen to win when Roddy and Generico winning had already been foreshadowed. It was very well disguised but the babyface always wins the feud-ender and the final match at any big annual PPV and Roddy's 'Roderick of Honor' schtick is clearly an attempt to incite Homicide, going into a match at the next iPPV.

Once I'd gotten over the fact that I mark hard for Davey and Steen, I accepted that Strong and Generico were the logical winners. Despite the show seeming completely unpredictable, when I settled on my picks, on the day of the show, I called every winner right. To me, that means that things are being done properly. Everything makes sense.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

You know what's fucking awesome?

The fact that we still get the whole show on GFL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah I still need to see the opener, take a nap during TJP boring the fuck out of me and see the full womens match.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Why is it mostly hardcore TNA marks - apart from Honor and McQueen - coming in here all of a sudden after showing no interest in ROH beforehand?

Is it the fact that a lot of people that support ROH are not exactly great fans of TNA or what?

Seems a little strange to me.

As for criticising the event, that's fine, but when it borders and goes into trolling, it's not.

Worst PPV of the year? Get the fuck out. An event with two ****+ matches and a couple of other *** matches is not the worst PPV of the year. It's one of the best.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

I'm rewatching the whole show before TLC tonight.

McQueen, I believe Emporer just implied that you're a TNA mark. LOLOLOL.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

No he didn't.


----------



## Rated Y2J (Apr 3, 2006)

Emperor DC said:


> Why is it mostly hardcore TNA marks - apart from Honor and McQueen - coming in here all of a sudden after showing no interest in ROH beforehand?
> 
> Is it the fact that a lot of people that support ROH are not exactly great fans of TNA or what?
> 
> ...


I think perhaps a lot of TNA marks went out and bought the iPPV, and realised then that it wasn't what they thought it would be seeing as there's not 'to the back!' segments after every match. 

In all honesty I see where you're coming from. I can't believe some are saying it's one of the worst shows of the year, it's one of my favourite shows of the year.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

McQueen said:


> No he didn't.


"hardcore *TNA marks* - apart from Honor and *McQueen*"


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> Why is it mostly hardcore TNA marks - apart from Honor and McQueen - coming in here all of a sudden after showing no interest in ROH beforehand?





Shirley Crabtree said:


> The sign of any good show is when it brings a desperate troll out of his lair.


The fact that the TNA-List have made the effort to look up this show and form an opinion on it, is a positive. Klebold's "wasted" £9 goes to a good cause, a better cause than buying him vital nourishment anyway.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

^^ :lmao

He was saying the people who critic and are generally not interested in ROH are TNA marks apart from Honor and myself.

Speaking of I have to say I hate the lameness associated with the American Wolves gimmick and the use of the term "Hunt" that ROH uses.


----------



## perucho1990 (Oct 15, 2008)

McQueen said:


> Get the fuck out of my section right now Perucho.


No need to get mad, bro.

Its just an opinion. The lack of no-selling reminded me of the TNA X-division 2-3 years ago..hmm I guess its Cornette's fault(what can you expect from a man who also went out of business).

ROH has great wrestling, but their main problem(besides lack of persona of most of the wrestlers) its the lack of resources.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

This is why I wanted you to leave before you said something extremely stupid to piss me off.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

perucho1990 said:


> No need to get mad, bro.
> 
> Its just an opinion. The lack of no-selling reminded me of the TNA X-division 2-3 years ago..hmm I guess its Cornette's fault(what can you expect from a man who also went out of business).
> 
> ROH has great wrestling, but their main problem(besides lack of persona of most of the wrestlers) its the lack of resources.


In fairness, some of the best wrestlers of all times have not had real persona's persay. That's not really ROH's biggest problem. The biggest problem has been real lack of depth down the card in the last few years, but it's starting to get better with recent new additions like Cole, O'Reilly and Bennett, the potential of Perkins and the added awesome of Haas/Benjamin.

The company is starting to assemble quite a stacked roster, which I love. There are so many fresh feuds that I'd love to see for the future between any combination of men.


----------



## TheAce (Jan 16, 2006)

lol, I love the CM Punk chant when Serena is in and the fact you can see her trying not to laugh while running the ropes, haha.

Other random things I liked from the PPV...WGTT announcement, Dutt not sucking too bad and I for some reason liked the sillyness of Bennett and Brutal Bob at ringside for the Daniels/Homicide match. That and the Julius Smokes appearance made that match fun for me.

Here's my quick ratings I guess

ANX Vs O'Reilly/Cole - *** 3/4 (Best Opener all year)
TJP Vs Cabana - ***
Haze/Kong Vs Serena/Del Ray - ** 1/2 (impressed with Deab, let down overall)
Edwards Vs Dutt - *** 1/4
Daniels Vs Homicide - *** 1/4
Briscoes Vs KOW & Hagadorn - *** 1/2 (much better than it had any business being, Papa Briscoe won over NYC legit despite the growing landslide of love for KOW)
Strong Vs Davey - **** 1/2
Steen Vs Generico - **** 3/4

Gonna re-watch the mains soon, really interested in how I feel about these the 2nd time around.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Speaking of I have to say I hate the lameness associated with the American Wolves gimmick and the use of the term "Hunt" that ROH uses.


They do go on about it too much. The howl thing got over on it's own, so it's hard not to run with that (even if it is cheesy). I don't like the idea of Davey being called 'The American Wolf' (singular), something about it doesn't go right.



Rated Y2J said:


> I think perhaps a lot of TNA marks went out and bought the iPPV, and realised then that it wasn't what they thought it would be seeing as there's not 'to the back!' segments after every match.


LETSGOTOJBINDABACK HIEVERYONEITSJBINDABACK IMHEREWITHTHEWORLDCHAMPIONWHOSINSWIMMINGGOGGLESANDAFUNNYHAT

Yeah, the problem with your first experiences with ROH is that you need a lot more stamina and a waaay longer attention span to appreciate the show than WWE or TNA. You can only build that stamina up over time.

You have to be prepared to sit and concentrate and see even a slow match through to it's conclusion, in order to get the satisfaction out of the stories. Even after a few years of watching you sometimes have to force-feed yourself, in the knowledge that you'll get the reward in the end. Following indy wrestling requires more of an active commitment, on a lot of levels.



> reminded me of the TNA X-division 2-3 years ago..


What? When TNA was an asset to the wrestling business instead of a cancer?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

I'll do ratings after I rewatch the full show later this afternoon. But still think Eddie Edwards is the most generic indy guy ever and TJP puts me to sleep (although he is quite skilled), liked Roddy/Richards the best despite the overkill but Briscoes/KOW was a lot of fun too and wouldn't surprise me if I end up liking that the best. Still nothing "bad" on the card either as far as i've seen, but didn't think anything was ****+ super great either.


----------



## Platt (Oct 20, 2004)

> Just a quick update on Davey Richards following Final Battle 2010. The image above was taken while the doctor checked on Davey in the locker room. Richards passed out during his bout last night with ROH World Champion Roderick Strong. He was advised to go to the emergency room following the event but refused. We’ll have more details as they become available.


Davey is a fucking moron.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Yeah if thats true i'd say so.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

If that's true Davey's a complete fool, but it might just be an angle to explain him gone while he is in Japan, though why this time they do an angle and every other time they just tell you he's there is strange.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That might be the great sig quote ever.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

This is up for those who haven't seen it or want to re-see it:


----------



## Pablo Escobar (Mar 22, 2007)

That was the biggest question about this PPV to me. Could the show live up to expectations. In many peoples opinion, it did just that. I think it was a Great show, but i will have to see it again to properly rate. I loved the final two matches, but my expectations were out of the park. 

All Night Express vs. Cole/Reily - I didn't see, i came over my buddies late, and GFL was setting up more servers. 


TJP vs. Colt Cabana - it served it purpose here. Fun Match. 2.75

Kong/Haze vs. Del Ray/Serena - 3.00 Good finish. One of the better women's matches i've seen. 

Sonjay Dutt vs. Eddie Edwards - I really liked this match. No one gives Sonjay any credit. He gets X pac heat. Either way, very solid match 3.5

Intermission - 2011 the year of WGTT! nice. 

Daniels vs. Homicide - Were people really expecting a 5 star match out of these two? It lived up to my expectations, but the finish was a little weird. Thought Bennett could have done a little more. 2.75

Briscoes vs. Kings of Wrestling w/ hagadorn - Fun match up between two teams. I know the crowd was hating on Papa Briscoe, but i really liked the dimension this added to the fued. Thought this match could have used more of the briscoes/kings and a bit less of Papa/Shane. I didn't enjoy this as much as the 6 man with Kong and Del Ray though. 3.25. 

Roddy vs. Davey - Greatness!! Started a little slow, great climax and finish. 4.5 ...could have been a little better if started off a little better. It was all Davey to start. 

Steen vs. Generico - Awesome! I was really curious what others thought on this match. I had mixed feelings on it. On one hand it was a epic blow off match filled with emotions, and on the other hand it didn't feel perfect. I thought it was a little odd they didn't brawl right away. I was a little surprised we didn't see Generico give Steen like 10 chairs shots. Awesome finish to the match. I'd have to see this again, but i'll rate it at least 4.25. 

Overall PPV Score 9.25/10.00

- Just some minor things that stood out to me that stopped this from being the perfect show. I didn't see the opener too. I hate to be critical cause these shows are all about fun, and ROH defiently delivers again!

As great as this PPV was.... I think i liked Death Before Dishonor 2010 a little more! Both incredible shows, EASILY the two best PPV's of the year in North American wrestling. Easily worth the purchase price and then some.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

What is it with both Edwards and Richards?

They're fucking nuts.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

Richards has the most convincing selling ever. I mean c'mon....would Roderick really go off on another wrestler fully knowing he had a concession? Richards post match selling in all three of his title matches is absolutely phenomenal.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

According to Davey's facebook he went to the hospital the next day and he got a concussion.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Caponex75 said:


> Richards has the most convincing selling ever. I mean c'mon....would Roderick really go off on another wrestler fully knowing he had a concession? Richards post match selling in all three of his title matches is absolutely phenomenal.


Well it's just because we all know that Davey would be stupid enough to not only continue with a concussion, but not go to the hospital and even work the next night (I think tonight is supposed to be the Guns/Wolves match in I want to say 2CW). 



McQueen said:


> That might be the great sig quote ever.


Looking at the vid is creepy as fuck but she's still getting more cash from it then anything she did in TNA. Should just skip the middleman and go into full-blown porn.


----------



## will94 (Apr 23, 2003)

From Davey's facebook page:


> Everyone can stop worrying, went to the hospital this morning.. Got a concussion and ruptured eardrum. Sorry I let everyone down.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

What is this video anyways. I try not to pay attention to people in TNA.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAXYxacUAA

Yeah.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

WTF was that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

lewieG said:


> Marking out for them playing Through The Fire and Flames during the intermission, and the failed attempt at a 'Fuck John Cena' chant. But anyway, what do you guys reckon they'll go with for the next match? Daniels/Homicide or KOW/Briscoes?


There was a guy with a Cena shirt and a repilca belt. The chant was directed at him. 



TotalNonstopHonor said:


> No selling bumps through tables, not showing any emotion in which your career is on the line and run-of-the-mill indie spots make you love pro wrestling?


I just picked this one post of yours but they're all stupid. You don't seem to understand anything about wrestling.



[MDB] said:


> Sucks my stream went out after Homicide/Daniels I missed the three main matches. Sounds phenomenal from the people on here. Hope i can catch those matches soon


If you didn't pay for it I'm glad it went down.


I had a blast at the show. The ladder/table spot was right in front of me. I can't remember the last time I marked so much for the last 3 matches. 

Fuck Papa Briscoe. I guess he taught his sons how not to sell....

Probably the best ROH show I've been to. The last 2 matches were just incredible.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Davey's reaction after losing his match screams work as does Roddy continuing to hit big moves even after he collapsed. Real or not I believe it was a great way to end the title match and to keep Davey away from the title for a couple more months so it doesn't grow stale

Now lets see Edwards get his title shot!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Ugh. I just don't get the "no selling" excuse for the main events not being good. First of all this was for one a big time main event for the ROH World Title and the other match was a big time end of the best feud of the entire year in any promotion where two guys hated each other. There were a lot of spots in those last two matches where if they were not in top physical condition they could have died if the moves were botched and you could even see Davey and Roddy getting really exhausted from the match and sweating so what is up with this selling garbage. So a wrestler doesn't grab at his leg after the smallest move to hurt his leg, so what. 

What I also don't get is how people say that too many finishers is not a good thing. Aside from the Shooting Star Press in the Richards/Roddy match there was nothing else in there that made me feel like this was overkill. As on of the two big main events on a ppv and being a important title match I was happy that the match was prolonged after finishers were hit even if it seemed pointless to some. I'm sorry but you know what, a Gibson driver just isn't a move that I can believe will end the match and especially a world title match. I know to some it seems like a finisher but it isn't. Overall the whole overkill of finishers doesn't do it for me. This kinda stuff has been around for 10 years now in wrestling. It's not the 1980's anymore. You can go back and watch a Dean Malenko match from 15 years ago and it'll be almost identical with kicking out of lots of finishers and escaping finishing submission holds, and this was WCW not just Japan. Some of those matches were the best I've ever seen.


----------



## Caponex75 (Jan 17, 2007)

KingCrash said:


> Well it's just because we all know that Davey would be stupid enough to not only continue with a concussion, but not go to the hospital and even work the next night (I think tonight is supposed to be the Guns/Wolves match in I want to say 2CW).


Everything was just to prefect for it to be a real life concussion(I mean c'mon. Richards had the match WON) and it's obvious that Richards is John Cenaing people. This is just so Strong can win but make Richards look like the toughest f^#%ing bastard in the world and keep his momentum without ending up Tyler Black.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> Final Battle 2010 is the most watched event (live and PPV audience) in the history of Ring of Honor. Thank you!


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

^ Awesome but where'd you find that quote at?


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

ROH's facebook page.


----------



## Solid_Rob (Sep 26, 2010)

I went to see this live at Hammerstein last night and I can honestly say it was the best wrestling show I have ever been a part of (and it did feel like I was a *part* of it because of the whole atmosphere). The wrestling was superb right from the start and the crowd was electric all the way through. You could really see the connection between the fans and the wrestlers(which is a far cry for other companies). I can honestly say ROH fans (especially in NYC) are some of the best wrestling fans out there. I'm so glad I got to see this as my _first_ Ring of Honor show.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Fuck yeah!

I love seeing ROH grow.


----------



## EffectRaven (Dec 9, 2007)

Ring of honor deserved everyone of those viewers :agree:


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

Great news for Roh ,this can only get better .I havn't care as much for Pro Wrestling and Roh since 2005.Shame I couldn't see the show though ,we have heaps of snow and it has the internet left slow as fuck so no point odering it.I'll wait to the dvd.

Sidenote :What the hell is up with that Lacey video?Could she be that stuck for money?Bet you it's still botchtastic.


----------



## S-Mac (Oct 28, 2006)

Awesome news glad ROH is growing now.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

That's great for ROH with both records broken.



KingCrash said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NAXYxacUAA
> 
> Yeah.


That is mental amount of pornography!


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Solid_Rob said:


> I went to see this live at Hammerstein last night and I can honestly say it was the best wrestling show I have ever been a part of (and it did feel like I was a *part* of it because of the whole atmosphere). The wrestling was superb right from the start and the crowd was electric all the way through. You could really see the connection between the fans and the wrestlers(which is a far cry for other companies). I can honestly say ROH fans (especially in NYC) are some of the best wrestling fans out there. I'm so glad I got to see this as my _first_ Ring of Honor show.


I'd disagree.

Whilst it gets the majority of big events (Chicago iPPV being the exception), I think that the fans in new markets in Canada and Chicago itself are probably the best.

Whilst New York gets invested in the action, some of the antics of the crowd in terms of actions and chants can be very annoying at times.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

just1988 said:


> That's great for ROH with both records broken.
> 
> 
> 
> That is mental amount of pornography!


LVE is the new Tylene Buck.


----------



## Sheik (Sep 25, 2006)

Anybody know around how many people they packed in there yesterday? Like 2500?


----------



## Zatiel (Dec 6, 2010)

I really liked the show. Perkins Vs. Cabana was superfun technical stuff and kept short, the opener was rad and Generico/Steen was disgusting. Those guys are brave, and the ending was up there with Michaels's recent Mania endings. I love these rare personal ones. I like crazy sprints too, but this sort of thing can be (and was) special.

Strong-apologists shouldn't pretend that his win was "foreshadowed." Richards just dissolved his tag team, Edwards just lost the TV title and could go into World contention as a more sportsmanly challenger, Richards has an issue with Hero and Castagnoli (who are both painfully ready to be singles threats, and he's awesome against both of them), and Steen could have won and emerged as another top heel challenger. If anything Richards had a better setup, but both guys clearly had stuff laid out in their futures if they were to win. I'd certainly have preferred Richards win. Strong did, and I hope he continues his quality reign. Didn't think the match was great, but certainly solid.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Ugh. I just don't get the "no selling" excuse for the main events not being good.


First off I thought both of the main event matches were fine. Maybe not the quality some of you all thought they were but I enjoyed them both and thats kinda the point. I'm only calling them MOTYC because well, I can't be fucked to watch too much 2010 wrestling, i've mae it quite clear i'm not as big of a fan.

Don't really need to bring up the rest of your opening paragraph.



> What I also don't get is how people say that too many finishers is not a good thing.


It isn't. They aren't finishers anymore if they don't end matches, having to hit a guy with your signature move 50 times just to get a pin makes your offence look weak and make pro wrestling look faker than it should. Sometimes it works out and makes a match feel more epic but its also become the norm in wrestling (outside of WWE) and just comes off as rediculous.



> Aside from the Shooting Star Press in the Richards/Roddy match there was nothing else in there that made me feel like this was overkill.


Really? Roderick having to hit that super backbreaker about 5 times in 45 seconds, one time off the top rope doesn't strike you as being just a little bit of overkill?



> As on of the two big main events on a ppv and being a important title match I was happy that the match was prolonged after finishers were hit even if it seemed pointless to some.


As I mensioned before its become pretty much standard practice to have a long drawn out finishing sequence on the indy circuit these days, but the time to do it was a show like last night. Even though I thought there was plenty of overkill in both of the main events it wasn't enough to piss me off (That fucking Ladder War from Man Up is overkill to the extreme) and I was pretty much able to block it out. Doesn't mean I didn't see it happen.



> I'm sorry but you know what, a Gibson driver just isn't a move that I can believe will end the match and especially a world title match. I know to some it seems like a finisher but it isn't.


It might not be the best variation but ITS STILL A FUCKING POWERBOMB. Not buying a powerbomb as a finisher, GTFO.




> Overall the whole overkill of finishers doesn't do it for me. This kinda stuff has been around for 10 years now in wrestling. It's not the 1980's anymore.


That might be why i'd rather watch old stuff these days. It gets old when every main event of every indy show they have to go for a fucking epic. Now I understand workrate is the meal ticket for indy promotions but really going for an epic on random October filler show #23 just because you can starts to come off as bushleague. Now a Final Battle is the time and place for that kind of shit, but NOT EVERY DAMN SHOW. Especially since in the wrong hands comes off as second rate all around. 

Fuck at this point for the most part i'd rather watch a guy like Lawler who gets the most out of a limited moveset, guy throws punches, uses heel tactics, the fist drop and the piledriver and knows how to work. i'll take that over some indy jabroni like Eddie Edwards who just does the same 1,000 moves everyone else does but gives me absolutely no reason otherwise to actually give a fuck about his matches.



> You can go back and watch a Dean Malenko match from 15 years ago and it'll be almost identical with kicking out of lots of finishers and escaping finishing submission holds, and this was WCW not just Japan. Some of those matches were the best I've ever seen.


Japan (at its peak) also has a certain protocol regarding what you can and cannot do in a match depending on where you are on the card. You don't see youngboys and curtain jerkers kicking out of big moves and for damn good reason, those guys get put down by lesser moves and for good reasons, save the good shit for your big matches. Seems like everyone on the indies has forgotten why this is important. Low card matches are rarely treated as low card matches anymore. Its disorder tbh. 

Anyways that being said I still enjoyed the show. I know I get a rep around here these days for being grouchy but sorry i'm just not as enthused with the product anymore (not that this is exclusive to ROH) anyways. PWG the only thing since 2008 I consistantly enjoy. If people really honestly think Davey Richards is so awesome someone find me a fucking time machine so I can go back to '85.

And furthermore while I generally find those kind of arguements to be extreme nitpicking that Honor guy had some valid points about how the Steenerico blow off was worked.

Anyways whatever. Gonna watch the show again now.


----------



## smitlick (Jun 9, 2006)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LVE is the new Tylene Buck.


No not yet. Tylene was even less talented and actually did lesbian porn and i seem to remember a video of Tylene being penetrated by a machine.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Just re-watched the show. It rewards a second viewing. Whenever you watch something that you've already seen before, your brain plays that trick where it feels as though everything is easier to take in but is also going by faster. It kind of cancels out some of the methodical feel that some people didn't like. Homicide-Daniels and Dutt-Edwards look better the second time round too.

GFL's HQ upload is awesome quality. It looks even better, now that I've realised that I can adjust something called "Gamma" on my computer screen. Less of...whatever Gamma is...is definitely a good thing.

Seeing the opener, for the first time, was great. My favourite bit was when Rhett was playing around with his girl at the end and you can see her say "That was the best time of my life". I don't know if these girls were random hookers that they brought in or what...but that was a pretty cool moment.

'Man Scout' Jake Manning was on cameraman duty, for those who know what he looks like.

Sod it. This is turning into a spotters checklist...

That was just an awesome wrestling show. So much variety. So much quality. It's crazy that you can get that much entertainment for $15.



ViolenceIsGolden said:


> LVE is the new Tylene Buck.


Nah, she'll never be an ROH World Champion like Tylene.


----------



## Bubz (Jul 19, 2007)

IMO both of these matches needed to have lots of finishers and over-kill the way they where built up to be the biggest matches of the year at the last show of the year, I didnt see over-kill in any of the other matches and they kept them all shorter and sweet so the big 2 felt even more epic. Even the Briscoes and Kings took it down a notch in their match and it made the show ALOT better than if all the matches had gone all out like usual indie shows.

McQueen, just wondering why you hate Davey so much lol?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

bubz123 said:


> IMO both of these matches needed to have lots of finishers and over-kill the way they where built up to be the biggest matches of the year at the last show of the year, I didnt see over-kill in any of the other matches and they kept them all shorter and sweet so the big 2 felt even more epic. Even the Briscoes and Kings took it down a notch in their match and it made the show ALOT better than if all the matches had gone all out like usual indie shows.
> 
> McQueen, just wondering why you hate Davey so much lol?


Pretty much what I was gonna say to him. If you don't like what the indys is doing anymore and your past fed up with WWE and TNA then just watch old wrestling on dvd or go to ioffer.com and buy some complete years of AWA, Mid South, or whatever your into from a private seller.



Shirley Crabtree said:


> Nah, she'll never be an ROH World Champion like Tylene.


 Huh?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Thats what I have been doing. Indies aren't as entertaining to me anymore, or at least currently. I did like the show last night though.



bubz123 said:


> McQueen, just wondering why you hate Davey so much lol?


I don't hate Davey I just don't think he's deserving of all the praise he gets. Honestly 95% of his matches seem like the same match over and over to me.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> Huh?


Oh God! It didn't work. I better use my back-up punchline...

It's great that TNA signed Malachi Jackson but they didn't have to give him such a shitty first name.

Anyway, here's an awesome pic from ROH's facebook:


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

The Sheikuation™ said:


> Anybody know around how many people they packed in there yesterday? Like 2500?


I don't think it was that many. I'm sure they sold out or at least came really close to it. The GA seats on the stage were packed and there people standing all over the place. I think it's like 1,500 give or take a couple hundred. 



Shirley Crabtree said:


> Oh God! It didn't work. I better use my back-up punchline...
> 
> It's great that TNA signed Malachi Jackson but they didn't have to give him such a shitty first name.
> 
> Anyway, here's an awesome pic from ROH's facebook:


If the camera was on me I could have been provided plenty of pictures like this. Steen/Generico was simply shocking. I saw Ladder Wars II in person and a CZW show but that match was the most shocking thing I've ever seen in wrestling. In a good way though. 

And congratulations to ROH for working over so many people. The Davey injury is a work. It was so well done and fit into the match perfectly. When Davey first broke the ankle lock and went to the ropes I was really worried that he was hurt. It was amazing selling and the way Roddy went after his head right after that was genius. 

And if anyone is complaining that Davey didn't sell and is an idiot for wrestling with a confession you truly put the mark in smark.


----------



## Meteora2004 (Nov 9, 2008)

The show was in the Grand Ballroom, not the Hammerstein (same building), so if the show was sold out -- and I'm pretty sure it was -- then Taylor's estimate of 1,500 sounds about right. Bar none, this was the best show I've been to all year, probably going all the way back to Glory by Honor last year.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

I got stuck at work so I missed the first two matches, but what I saw:

del Rey/Deeb d. Haze/Kong ***1/2
Edwards d. Dutt ***
Homicide d. Daniels **1/2
Briscoe's d. KOW ***1/4
Strong d. Richards ****1/4
Generico d. Steen *****


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

You need to see the opener. It's the best non-main event match on the card.


----------



## Chismo (Nov 7, 2009)

This finishers thing:

The sports is much more physical now than it was before. You have it everywhere, in tennis, soccer, basketball, swimming, skiing, soccer, football, athletics, etc. Most of today's athletes from these sports are much better than their role models from, let's say 60's, 70's and 80's. Old athletes couldn't do things today's athletes are capable of. Science and medicine are much, much better and progressive now. Athletes are much stronger, and much more physical. It's just brand new age, and the limits are pushed in sports generally.

It's almost the same thing with wrestling. Wrestlers are more athletic, more physical, stronger and faster. The fans are 'smarter'. Things that worked in 60's, 70's and 80's don't work now. It's different story telling. You can't expect from one wrestler to pin the other one with fist drop or something. Now, _that's_ unrealistic. Like I said, the fans are 'smarter', and they don't buy it anymore. It needs progression. The fans expect from their favorites to kick out from one or two finishers. It adds something to story, and creates some sort of drama. Man, it's almost like Hogan is true with his 'raising the bar' thing. Yes, overkills are awful, but I think you can see what I tried to say here.


----------



## soxfan93 (Mar 14, 2010)

I know I'm late to this discussion (by a lot), but I just finished watching it about 2 hours ago. Just wanted to say that I thoroughly enjoyed all of it, and loved the Generico/Steen match. However, I think that the Strong/Richards ROH World Title match was a ***** match. At worst, it was ****7/8.


----------



## Dark Patriot (Nov 15, 2008)

> Whilst New York gets invested in the action, some of the antics of the crowd in terms of actions and chants can be very annoying at times


agreed. i get a kick out of the "f%#k TNA" and "f#%K the divas" chants knowing most of the fans watch those shows.then when Mike Bennett comes out,a guy who has been around like 4-5 months at least people are asking who he is.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Dark Patriot said:


> agreed. i get a kick out of the "f%#k TNA" and "f#%K the divas" chants knowing most of the fans watch those shows.then when Mike Bennett comes out,a guy who has been around like4-5 months at least people are asking who he is.


Mike Bennett hasn't wrestled at any of the NYC shows. Before the show I know I certainly could have walked past him on the street and not had a clue who he was. I still haven't seen the guy wrestle. I don't watch HDnet and I only watch the big ROH shows. Other than hearing the name in some of the events results I don't have a clue about how he wrestles and I wouldn't have known who he was if they hadn't announced his name.

But the NYC crowd can be annoying with the antics. Like during the title match when two sections had chants going to get the action by them. One section went with a "We have Santa Clause" and the other one responded with, "We have Reptar" which was met with "Fuck You Reptar." And Reptar is the dinosaur from the Rug Rats if anyone didn't realize and there really was someone dressed up in that costume.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

A Reptar costume? What is this Chikara?!


----------



## kwjr86 (Nov 25, 2008)

Having sat in Section B, probably 5-6 seats from "Santa." Annoying would be an understatement. I actually think security took him away because he was being so distracting from the show. You've got one hell of a title match going on and you've got moron fans chanting at one another about grown men dressed in costumes. Some fans in NYC are just beyond annoying.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

JoeRulz said:


> This finishers thing:
> 
> The sports is much more physical now than it was before. You have it everywhere, in tennis, soccer, basketball, swimming, skiing, soccer, football, athletics, etc. Most of today's athletes from these sports are much better than their role models from, let's say 60's, 70's and 80's. Old athletes couldn't do things today's athletes are capable of. Science and medicine are much, much better and progressive now. Athletes are much stronger, and much more physical. It's just brand new age, and the limits are pushed in sports generally.
> 
> It's almost the same thing with wrestling. Wrestlers are more athletic, more physical, stronger and faster. The fans are 'smarter'. Things that worked in 60's, 70's and 80's don't work now. It's different story telling. You can't expect from one wrestler to pin the other one with fist drop or something. Now, _that's_ unrealistic. Like I said, the fans are 'smarter', and they don't buy it anymore. It needs progression. The fans expect from their favorites to kick out from one or two finishers. It adds something to story, and creates some sort of drama. Man, it's almost like Hogan is true with his 'raising the bar' thing. Yes, overkills are awful, but I think you can see what I tried to say here.


Yeah and ROH only has 3 or 4 ippv's a year. While theres more shows than this that aren't ippv's but when you look at the WWE or even TNA you can tell that ROH is taking advantage of having a ippv and going all out every 2-3 months and trying to satisfy the wrestling smarks instead of try to cater to too many people at once and ignore the fans that just wanna see a good wrestling match. Is it so wrong to set your expectations high? Are we really now suppose to believe Sheamus/Morrison just had one of the best ladder matches in years last night? Is that what WWE fans have set their standards at. 

Just look at WWE's ppv's for one. They are 3 hours and can't go over that 3 hour mark. All the matches are probably already determined ahead of time as far as how long the wrestlers will get to work in it. When you take that into consideration and a lot of other scripts to go by and rules over the years WWE has instilled into their wrestlers to go by, combined with having 12 shows a year which is overkill it makes ROH's ppv's easily better. 

The thing that pisses me off about WWE is I like to draw up the ppv cards for fun but as easy as they can have an amazing card where it leads to something bigger at the next ppv and you get some feuds/story lines out of it, then I watch raw and smackdown and see the matches WWE plans to do and they always fall way short of expectations and the ppv's never do anything to better the product. Then they wonder why nobody is buying them.


----------



## [MDB] (Oct 9, 2006)

Just finished watched the entire thing. My stream died half way but I got to see the rest last night and holy shit was it an amazing second half! Opener was fast paced and great, really think Reilly and Cole are going to have a huge future in the ROH Tag Team Division. Cobana/Perkins was a fun little match nothing more nothing less. Women's match was a little underwhelming in my opinion, felt like they we're trying to showcase the Women like you see in Shimmer but it came off just alright. Edwards/Dutt was actually quite good, now OMEGA wasn't involved but Dutt picked up the void into a nice solid encounter. Then Homicide/Daniels was decent, I actually expected a little bit more but I could understand given Homicide's injury and they wanted the time to allot the second half of the show. 

This is where my stream died so I had to wait to watch the second half but damn was I glad after I got to see it. Six Man Tag was fun. Nothing more nothing less. I know the Briscoes/Kings have had better bouts but this was more of a family affair so I understood why it was the way it was. Loved the moves by Papa Briscoe, that guy is just insane! Decent match. Now here's where the PPV separates itself from an average show Strong/Richards HOLY FUCK! Was all I was saying from the get go. So many submission counters and move counters. Just sick spots all over, from Davey's godly dive to Rodericks crazy offense on the outside. The ending moments of this match we're so telling in the drive of Richards you could tell he would never give up for the fans but on this night Roderick simply had more gas in the tank. Cannot wait for a rematch between these two, excellent chemistry and just an amazing contest. You ask yourself after these kinds of matches, how could it be elevated? Well just put Kevin Steen and El Generico in the same ring and you've got that answer. 

This match was pure fucking hostility (Pantera reference ) Like it was brutal, emotional and all around fucking perfect storytelling. Right off the bat this match was fast paced, then it was slower paced but unlike a lot of matches the slower parts we're almost disturbing in the way Steen would lick his and Generico's blood like it was fuel for him to continue on. Everything and the kitchen sink we're used. Road signs, chains, chairs, tables, ladders and SPIT! Like, it's hard to even recap all the crazy shit they did in this match. But the ending was picture perfect in my opinion. They certainly ending this historical feud the best way. That chair shot was one of the most vicious shots I've ever witnessed and after the 1-2-3 I was floored. Great. Loved that match. 

So overall ROH Final Battle wasn't perfect but it didn't want to be. It was fast, dirty and you got everything you asked for. The double main event, both matches exceeded my expectations. With a stronger mid-card this PPV could of been PPV of the year but I think in my estimations it's tied w/ two other shows. Still taking nothing away from this show though. Order it. Buy it. Do whatever you need to do to watch this. *SPECIALLY* the main events.


----------



## saw iv (Nov 13, 2010)

i can't believe that really kevin steen is done in ROH ??!!

during 2010 he was one of the best things in ROH .. how he will gone !!!

i am so sad about that

but i am so high for rodyy's retain he doesn't hold the title as long as he deserve


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> You need to see the opener. It's the best non-main event match on the card.


It was just the match ANX needed to really establish themselves as a big deal. I'd been going cold on King for a while but he's back in the groove, judging by that.

-

To weight in on the overkill/finishers debate. Davey didn't hit the D.R. Driver (which I guess is his recognised finisher), IIRC wasn't able to use the Kimura to it's full effect, at any stage, and didn't hit trademark stuff like the Handspring Enzuigiri. There's plenty of of wiggle-room left when it comes to an eventual rematch.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*All Night Express vs Kyle O'Reilly & Adam Cole*
_Perfect opener. Started off nicely and then Cole hit an insane DDT on the apron and the match really picked up. Lots of moves being hit but nothing ridicolous and they didn't have to kick out of everything to make it unrealistic. Every show should have a slightly spotty 10 minute tag opener like this to get the crowd pumped for the rest of the show. Really liked this._

*****

*TJ Perkins vs Colt Cabana*
_They just basically went out and did a nice little technical match but there was nothing more to it. Nice to see some different styles on the card rather than the same thing every match but it didn't go nowhere despite not being poor or anything._

**3/4*

*Sara Del Ray & Serena Deeb vs Daizee Haze & Awesome Kong*
_This is one of the matches on the card which didn't deliver quite as much as I wanted it too. That being said this was fine I guess. _

****

*Eddie Edwards vs Sonjay Dutt*
_Alright match again but distinctly average on the whole. Dutt is really annoying and does a lot of pointless stuff. Guess they didn't have much time to come up with a great match given that Omega was the intended opoonent._

***1/2*

*Homicide vs Christopher Daniels*
_Didn't care one bit for this going into it, or during it which was a shame cause these two guys are both really good. My only problem with Cide though is that I find it hard to care about his matches unless they've got a good story behind them. Finish sucked too. Oh and the announcers telling everyone that Daniels had won the TV belt before that match aired on TV sucked. Winner was obvious when they gave away that Cide was the next title contender at the tapings._

***1/2*

*Kings Of Wrestling & Shane Hagadorn vs Jay, Mark & Papa Briscoe*
_This was everything that it should have been. Kings and Briscoes have some good sequences together and Papa Briscoe plays a minimal but effective role. He looked pretty damn good for a non wrestler old guy. Kings were madly over, almost to the point where it hurt the match because they were booing Papa Briscoe but they managed to turn it around by the end. Great blowoff to the feud._

****1/2*

*Roderick Strong vs Davey Richards - ROH World Championship*
_Was really pumped up going it to this one. Atmosphere was brilliant and it had a genuine big match feel throughout it. Thought their PWG match this year where they just went more full out in a shorter time period rather than a slow build to a hot finish was much better. Also thought that this was the perfect time for Davey to win the belt. With Tyler they fucked up massively in taking too long to put the belt on him and they're sorta heading down that road again with Davey. No doubt there'll be a rematch though which I'm sure Davey will win. The next iPPV has Strong/Cide so it looks like they're gonna let Strong have a credible title reign first and then drop it to Davey. Strong's beatdown on Davey on the floor and then throwing Davey into the crowd so he could go for the countout win was great and actually semi believable. Glad Roddy went over clean but his title reign just aint drawing for me atm which is such a shame. Crowd didn't give two shits about Strong either. Dissapointed that Davey didn't win the belt here cause I think it was perfectly set up for him and the crowd would have popped massive for it but it's not like the wrong person won cause either outcome as long as it was clean would have been fine. They've had quite a few better matches than this though._

******

*El Generico vs Kevin Steen - Fight Without Honor*
_This was a massive dissapointment for me. Unbeliveably huge letdown. It was like I'd been promised a racecar, I was all starpped in for, got out of the drive onto the runway and then out of nowhere I hit traffic. The match was strangely slow and not slow building up to a huge finish, just generally slow throughout. Should have gone half the amount of time it did too. I dunno if it was nerves that caused it but both guys seemed over cautious throughout. They did every spot imaginable in their arsenals and kicked out of everything. Wasn't as big an issue given it's the final blowoff to their feud and there's no going back from it. The big spots didn't feel huge either, largely due to them not building up to them properly, doing too many of them and having no payoff to any of them. It was good and all but nowhere near as good as I was hoping for. Didn't seem to have the right amount of intensity or heat and the atmosphere didn't help. Came out of it as a very sad panda. Great blowoff to the feud though and that helped my rating significantly._

****3/4*


----------



## jawbreaker (May 16, 2009)

Okay. Time for some long fucking jawbreaker ramblings here, because I haven't posted here in a few days and finally just finished the show without spoilers.

ANX vs. Cole/O'Reilly: I was looking forward to this coming in, because I'm a total Adam Cole mark. And it was so much better than I thought it would be. Total spotfest, but the spots were so crisp and the match was so fast paced that I didn't care. Perfect opener and it took the crowd by surprise too. Every so often there are matches that remind me why I like wrestling, matches that I'm not expecting to be good and then completely blow me away. This was one of those matches. Really, that's the highest praise I can give a match.

TJP vs. Cabana: I was also looking forward to this, also because I'm a total TJP mark for reasons I can't explain. But this match... eh. It just wasn't what it could have been. Both guys need to be in there against guys who can work with their style, and I guess they just didn't mesh. Still a fun little match, but not what I was hoping for. Also, if I drank every time TJ did his somersault roll-through thing, I would have been pretty smashed.

SDR/Serena vs. Haze/Kong: Chaotic, but still pretty decent. Serena did absolutely nothing up until the spear, but Sara made up for it. Solid match that slightly exceeded my expectations.

EE vs. Sonjay: Neither of these guys has any idea how to structure a singles match, so needless to say this was a spotfest with mostly less-than-impressive spots. Watching this last night, this match was where I gave up and went to sleep. At multiple points I literally thought "What the fuck are you doing that for?", not just at Sonjay, but at Edwards too. Good tag wrestlers masquerading as singles guys, both of them.

Daniels vs. Homicide: I guess it was okay. The finish was pretty bad, but I can live with it. Thought Bennett would get involved, but I actually really liked his post-match bit. Dude is a heat magnet, and if he can wrestle, he could be really really good.

KOW vs. Briscoes: As fucking through with the Briscoes as I am, I had absolutely no expectations for anything good to come out of this match other than from Hero and Claudio. And I was right. Still was decently fun I guess. Hagadorn took the fall, which was the right move, but the Kings got almost no offense in, and that was frustrating.

Strong/Richards: This was really good. With the countout teases in like every title match during the Pearce era, I thought I could never buy one again, but this match actually pulled it off. The finish was fantastic and Strong winning makes me happy. The one major problem I have with this match is the arm work that was all great in the beginning, and then never really mattered again except for a couple kimuras and armbars. Still a really good match. Not sure if I prefer it to their Titannica match, I think they're about equal. Was expecting Truth to get involved the whole time, and he didn't really, which was certainly okay.

Steen vs. Generico: Not sure how I feel about this match. On the one hand, it was bloody, brutal, and a fitting end to the feud, but on the other hand I get the complaints about the slow pace. I can't really put my finger on it, but something about this match just seemed a bit off to me. Both men played their characters well and I thought the finish was great, but my favorite match from this feud is still the street fight at BFSE2. EDIT: Seabs said what I wanted to say while I was typing this post. Well done Seabs.

Overall, the show was great. Best ROH iPPV so far. Every match either met or exceeded my expectations, and I never felt like I wanted my money back, which I had felt at all the previous shows.

Star ratings for the lulz:

ANX vs. Cole/O'Reilly: ****
TJP vs. Cabana: **1/2
SDR/Serena vs. Kong/Haze: **3/4
EE vs. Sonjay: *3/4
Daniels vs. Homicide: ***1/4
KOW vs. Briscoes: ***
Strong vs. Richards: ****1/2
Steen vs. Generico: ****1/2


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

> - ROH has received word that they have gotten over 1,750 orders for Saturday's Final Battle I-PPV. This includes replay buys, and the number is still growing. Their previous record for orders was between 1,500-1,600. You can order a replay of the event here. [Credit: Pwinsider.com]


Great growth considering Final Battle of one year ago did around 1000, if not a little less if I remember. 

Onwards and upwards.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Great news to read them doing such great numbers, should still grow given the great reviews around for it. Be interesting to see if they can keep it that high for the next iPPV. Card so far doesn't look anywhere near as strong as this. The number for this one is even more amazing given that it's the week before xmas and WWE were running a PPV the same weekend.*


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Emperor DC said:


> > - ROH has received word that they have gotten over 1,750 orders for Saturday's Final Battle I-PPV. This includes replay buys, and the number is still growing. Their previous record for orders was between 1,500-1,600. You can order a replay of the event here.
> 
> 
> [Credit: Pwinsider.com]
> ...


I don't know what PWInsider's source is but I was under the impression that the buyrates so far were approx.:

800 - FB
1,000 - TBB
1,500 - DBD
2,000 - GBH

I know that GBHIX was supposedly bumped up by a sizeable amount of On Demand buys after the event (in fact all of the shows probably were). I'm guessing that "previous record" that PWInsider mentioned could be just the original buyrate, without the people who bought it after hearing the hype. It doesn't sound right, to me, otherwise.

I was guessing that, this year, Final Battle could be up around the 2,400 mark and I've seen Alex from ThatWrestlingShow say that he believed that the show could get nearer to 3,000. Bearing in mind that he's closely involved with the company and has a specific role in marketing the iPPVs, his judgement shouldn't be miles off.

The response to his hype video has been amazing btw. It now has 65,000+ views and is already the 7th most watched youtube video in ROH history.

So...yeah...I would have expected a slightly higher number (without replay buys). I don't know how accurate this report is. We'll see...

If the February iPPV even drops back to something like DBD8 levels, then it'll be a huge success. I suppose it's more about improving on the previous year's effort (TBB) than expecting all of the FB viewers to carry over.


----------



## TotalNonstopHonor (Aug 6, 2008)

I find it hilarious that ROH is able to draw almost 2,000 people with such a limited following while TNA struggles to get 10,000 buys with the roster that they have. I'm happy that ROH is doing good business, and after going back and watching several matches again I enjoyed the show a lot more. I'm still not a big fan of the final two matches, but after the abomination that TLC was, it made me appreciate wrestlers giving a damn about their profession(sans Morrison/Sheamus).

Looking forward to the next effort. Hopefully the productions values in general(ring barricades and ramp/stage) get an upgrade soon.


----------



## Emperor DC (Apr 3, 2006)

Don't think anything in terms of look needs extreme change. Ring of Honor has always been something of a non-conformist in terms of who it appeals to and how it goes about its business.


----------



## Dinky420 (Dec 12, 2006)

Apart from Bound for Glory, do TNA PPVs even get 3000 buys?


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Bob & Dixie Carter contribute 1,000 buys each.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Seabs said:


> *Great news to read them doing such great numbers, should still grow given the great reviews around for it. Be interesting to see if they can keep it that high for the next iPPV. Card so far doesn't look anywhere near as strong as this. The number for this one is even more amazing given that it's the week before xmas and WWE were running a PPV the same weekend.*


At this point I think WWE and ROH have completely different fan bases. The products couldn't be any more different than they are right now. I mean take a look at how Cena "took out" Barrett. It was practically a B-Movie stunt. Now this was a big moment in a feud that WWE has been running for months and there is supposed to be serious hatred between Cena and Barrett. Now look at how Steen and Generico ended their feud.

I'm surprised that people are saying that Steen/Generico was too slow. I know I have huge live bias but I never felt that they were going slow. They fit a lot of stuff into the match and I was literally sucked into the match from the opening bell. Then again I have no idea how long that match lasted, I was too busy marking to take notice of the time. 

There is also nothing that ROH can do about the Manhattan Center stage. With the exception of last year's Final Battle (fuck you snow storm) they pack that place every time. Making a bigger and nicer stage would mean less seats, which would be a terrible idea. If they keep the sellouts or near sell outs going I'm hoping they make the move to the Hammerstein for a show. I would love to be able to see a show there some day.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

TaylorFitz said:


> *At this point I think WWE and ROH have completely different fan bases. The products couldn't be any more different than they are right now.* I mean take a look at how Cena "took out" Barrett. It was practically a B-Movie stunt. Now this was a big moment in a feud that WWE has been running for months and there is supposed to be serious hatred between Cena and Barrett. Now look at how Steen and Generico ended their feud.
> 
> I'm surprised that people are saying that Steen/Generico was too slow. I know I have huge live bias but I never felt that they were going slow. They fit a lot of stuff into the match and I was literally sucked into the match from the opening bell. Then again I have no idea how long that match lasted, I was too busy marking to take notice of the time.
> 
> There is also nothing that ROH can do about the Manhattan Center stage. With the exception of last year's Final Battle (fuck you snow storm) they pack that place every time. Making a bigger and nicer stage would mean less seats, which would be a terrible idea. If they keep the sellouts or near sell outs going I'm hoping they make the move to the Hammerstein for a show. I would love to be able to see a show there some day.


Agree with everything. I saw it and damn. Its a shame this type of wrestling can't get into the mainstream.


----------



## Off the Ropes Show (Dec 21, 2010)

*ROH Final Battle 2010 Review*

Off the Ropes Show host The Schlegdaddy breaksdown what happened on this weekend's Final Battle PPV. Overall it was a good show with Steen and Generico really finishing the night off right. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJDcs0p5GFY Please watch, comment, and subscribe to our channel.


----------



## geraldinhio (Feb 5, 2010)

*Re: ROH Final Battle 2010 Review*

They don't understand the wrestling business You lost me from here to be honest.

I don't understand why you shit on the Davey/Strong match so much really.A classic match ,Strong's best by far in his reign and quite some time in Roh.

What with the pen in your ear too?Trying to look busy and important.

Agreed it was a great show though ,well worth the buy.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Dinky420 said:


> Apart from Bound for Glory, do TNA PPVs even get 3000 buys?


LOL I think the average show now gets something terrible like 8,000 buys and BFG got just over 10,000 IIRC. TNA have somehow managed to chase off like 80% of their PPV audience.

I've also seen the estimated figures for illegal streams and I know that TNA's illegal viewership is at around 1,000 and I'm pretty sure that ROH's must be at least that because I can remember there being a stream of Big Bang that had 400 viewers on it's own. By comparison UFC supposedly gets over 200,000 freeloaders.

When people don't even want to watch your PPVs for free, then there's a massive, massive problem.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm double posting but...highlight vid of FB:






New videowire is up too.


----------



## Lost10 (Apr 3, 2009)

Photos of the event are now uploaded *here*.


----------



## AdrianG4 (Jun 28, 2009)

Tag opener ***1/4+

Ladies match **1/2

Cabana Vs TJP - **1/4

Eddie Edwards vs Dutt - **3/4

Homicide vs Daniels **1/2

Briscoe family vs KOW etc. - ***

Davey Richards vs Strong ****

Generico vs Steen *****

top to bottom, really good. And good grief, Steenerico were amazing.


----------



## Jambofish (Jan 15, 2009)

Just a great show, which had enough of a mix to keep me interested from start to finish. I did think Steen/Generico was a bit slow but then, I haven't been privy to the entire feud. 

My favourite match of the night was the opening tag match too.

I'm not actually up to date really in regards to watching ROH. What's the next PPV? How many do they do per year/what are they called? Any good ways to keep up with the angles apart from the TV show?


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Jambofish said:


> Just a great show, which had enough of a mix to keep me interested from start to finish. I did think Steen/Generico was a bit slow but then, I haven't been privy to the entire feud.
> 
> My favourite match of the night was the opening tag match too.
> 
> I'm not actually up to date really in regards to watching ROH. What's the next PPV? How many do they do per year/what are they called? Any good ways to keep up with the angles apart from the TV show?


Buying/illegally downloading DVDs and reading up are the best ways to keep up-to-date. Also videowires and clips on youtube.

There are currently 4 iPPVs a year. This year they'll be: 9th Anniversary Show (Feb), Death Before Dishonor IX (June-ish), Glory By Honor X (September-ish), Final Battle 2011 (Dec).


----------



## acracker (Feb 12, 2010)

is it true that gofightlive.tv crashed during the show?


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

acracker said:


> is it true that gofightlive.tv crashed during the show?


Show played fine for me. Watched it live.


----------

